# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Βοηθεια!!!

## ERIKA

Καλησπερα σε ολους, ειμαι 35 χρονων και τα τελευταια 3 χρονια εχω τρομερο προβλημα.Ολα ξεκινησαν με μια πνευμονια για την οποια πηρα ισχυρη αντιβιωση χωρις κανεισ (δυστυχως) να με ενημερωσει για τα προβιοτικα.Λιγο καιρο αργοτερα αρχισα να ποναω κατω αριστερα στη κοιλια. ο παθολογος αφου εκανε τισ απαραιτητες εξετασεισ με παρεπεμψε σε γαστερντερολογο.ακολουθησ ν κι αλλες εξετασεισ μεταξυ των οποιων κολονοσκοπηση (με ευρημα ενα μικρο υπερπλαστικο πολυποδα που αφαιρεθηκε και μετα τη βιοψια βγηκε καλοηθησ) και μια δωδεκαδακτηλιτιδα που αφου αποκλειστηκε το ελικοβακτηριδιο αποδοθηκε σε αγχος.ακολουθησαν διαφορα φαρμακα (χωρισ αποτελεσμα) και αφου τιποτα δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα με παρεπεμψαν σε ψυχιατρο για αντικαταθλιπτικα και ηρεμηστικα.εδω και εναμιση χρονο ακολουθω αυτη την αγωγη ωρισ αποτελεσμα και παλι.δευτερη κολονοσκοπηση χωρισ ευρηματα.Μια αξονικη και μια μαγνητικη επισης χωρισ ευρυματα.επανειλημενες εξετασεισ αιματοσ χωρισ αυρημα. ακομη και καρκινικους δικτες εκανα και αυτοι φυσιολογικοι.μετα απο ενα χρονο περιπου (δυο χρονια πριν δηλ.) ψηλαφισα στο λαιμο ενα λεμφαδενα.εκανα υπερηχο.τα ευρηματα 2 οζοι θυροειδους και ολιγοι διογκομενοι λεμφαδενες με μεγαλυτερο αυτον 23 χιλιοστον.απευθυνθηκα σε ενδοκρινολογο και παθολογο.οι εξετασεισ του θυροειδους καλεσ. συνεστηθει επανεξεταση μετα απο ενα χρονο.οι λεμφαδενεσ αποδοθηκαν η σε κρυωμα η σε χαλασμενο δοντι.το θεμα ειναι οτι ολα τα συμπτοματα συνεχιζονται (και χειροτερευουν) οταν διαβαζω στο ιντερνετ για χρονιους λεμφαδενες ολοι λενε για κακοηθεια.τρεχω απο γιατρο σε γιατρο.η ψυχιατρος μου προσπαθει να με καθησυχασει χωρις επιτυχια.εχει καταστραφει κυριολεκτικα η ζωη μου. τι με συμβουλευετε?

----------


## thura7

> Καλησπερα σε ολους, ειμαι 35 χρονων και τα τελευταια 3 χρονια εχω τρομερο προβλημα.Ολα ξεκινησαν με μια πνευμονια για την οποια πηρα ισχυρη αντιβιωση χωρις κανεισ (δυστυχως) να με ενημερωσει για τα προβιοτικα.Λιγο καιρο αργοτερα αρχισα να ποναω κατω αριστερα στη κοιλια. ο παθολογος αφου εκανε τισ απαραιτητες εξετασεισ με παρεπεμψε σε γαστερντερολογο.ακολουθησ ν κι αλλες εξετασεισ μεταξυ των οποιων κολονοσκοπηση (με ευρημα ενα μικρο υπερπλαστικο πολυποδα που αφαιρεθηκε και μετα τη βιοψια βγηκε καλοηθησ) και μια δωδεκαδακτηλιτιδα που αφου αποκλειστηκε το ελικοβακτηριδιο αποδοθηκε σε αγχος.ακολουθησαν διαφορα φαρμακα (χωρισ αποτελεσμα) και αφου τιποτα δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα με παρεπεμψαν σε ψυχιατρο για αντικαταθλιπτικα και ηρεμηστικα.εδω και εναμιση χρονο ακολουθω αυτη την αγωγη ωρισ αποτελεσμα και παλι.δευτερη κολονοσκοπηση χωρισ ευρηματα.Μια αξονικη και μια μαγνητικη επισης χωρισ ευρυματα.επανειλημενες εξετασεισ αιματοσ χωρισ αυρημα. ακομη και καρκινικους δικτες εκανα και αυτοι φυσιολογικοι.μετα απο ενα χρονο περιπου (δυο χρονια πριν δηλ.) ψηλαφισα στο λαιμο ενα λεμφαδενα.εκανα υπερηχο.τα ευρηματα 2 οζοι θυροειδους και ολιγοι διογκομενοι λεμφαδενες με μεγαλυτερο αυτον 23 χιλιοστον.απευθυνθηκα σε ενδοκρινολογο και παθολογο.οι εξετασεισ του θυροειδους καλεσ. συνεστηθει επανεξεταση μετα απο ενα χρονο.οι λεμφαδενεσ αποδοθηκαν η σε κρυωμα η σε χαλασμενο δοντι.το θεμα ειναι οτι ολα τα συμπτοματα συνεχιζονται (και χειροτερευουν) οταν διαβαζω στο ιντερνετ για χρονιους λεμφαδενες ολοι λενε για κακοηθεια.τρεχω απο γιατρο σε γιατρο.η ψυχιατρος μου προσπαθει να με καθησυχασει χωρις επιτυχια.εχει καταστραφει κυριολεκτικα η ζωη μου. τι με συμβουλευετε?


καλησπερα.. να ακουσ το ψυχιατρος σου.. η αν δε σ αρεσει αλλαξε τον.. εφ οσων οι γιατροι σε καθησυχαζουν πρεπει να ηρεμησεισ κ συ κ να τουσ εχεισ εμπιστοσυνη..

----------


## ERIKA

πως να ησυχασ οταν τα συμπτωματα χειροτερευουν?εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια απο διαγνωσεις γιατρων που απεδιδαν τον καρκινο σε ψυχοσωματικα....ασε που τελευταια εμφανιστηκαν και αλλα (candida στο στομα!!!!και τωρα φοβαμαι οτι εχω καρκινο εκει).δε μπορει ολα αυτα να ειναι τυχαια.το χειροτερο ειναι οτι κανεισ δε με πιστευει, οι δικοι μου δε μου μιλανε και παω στους γιατρους κρυφα.ολο αυτο κοστισε τη 5 ετη σχεση μου με τον αραββωνιαστικο μου και τους φιλους μου.με νυχια και με δοντια κρατιεμαι στη δουλεια και μετα γυριζω στο σπιτι παιρνω ηρεμηστικα και κοιμαμαι απο τισ 9.σημειωτεων ποτε πριν δεν ημουν υποχονδρια

----------


## thura7

ωραια.. σε ποσουσ γιατρουσ εχεισ παει?? κ τι σ εχουν πει?? ολοι λαθοσ διαγνωση εκαναν?

----------


## hapydays

Κανεις μας πριν γινει υποχονδριος δν ηταν! απλα γιναμε! 
Ξερεις οτι δν εισαι αρρωστη αλλα πρεπει να πεισεις κ το φοβο σου για το ιδιο πραγμα! (αυτο παλεψε!)
Οι γιατροι δν θα σε αφηναν στο ελεος της μοιρας σου αν ειχες κατι! ετσι δν ειναι? διεκδικησε πισω τη ζωη σου κ ξεκινα ψυχοθεραπεα!!
Οσο νωριτερα τοσο καλυτερα! υπομονη κ καλο κουραγιο!
Δεν εχεις τιποτα! αυτο να σκεφτεσαι....

----------


## ERIKA

σε πολλους.οι περισσοτεροι ομως κοιτανε τισ αιματολογικες και τις κολονοσκοπησεις και δεν το ψαχνουν παραπανω.για παραδειγμα , δεν εχω λαβει απο ΚΑΝΕΝΑ σαφη απαντηση για τους λεμφαδενες (ουτε καν απο νοσοκομειο που μου εκανε μονο εξεταση για σεξουαλικος μεταδιδομενα νοσηματα και οταν βγηκαν αρνητικες με διωξανε).παντοσ λεμφαδενες να διαρκουν τοσα χρονια δεν ειναι ψυχοσωματικο συμπτομα.....α!σημερα λεω να παω σε χειρουργο (ειδικευομενο σε γαστρεντορολογικα) να δω τι θα μου πει κι αυτος

----------


## ERIKA

ευχαριστω για τη συμβουλη ειλικρινα.κανω 1,5 χρονο ψυχοθεραπεια , δεν με βοηθησε.αντιθετος εχω την αισθηση οτι με αποτρεπει απο το να δω τα πραγματικα (σοβαρα) σωματικα αιτια της καταστασης μου.να μη πω για τα χαπια που κοντευουν να με κανουν φυτο.....οι σκεψεις για αυτοκτονια βεβαια, ασταματητες.λεω , δε μπορει, θα βρεθει οτι εχω κατι σοβαρο και τοτε τι θα κανω?οσο ζω θα παιδευομαι οπως τωρα αν οχι χειροτερα, οπωτε πιο το νοημα?

----------


## thura7

> σε πολλους.οι περισσοτεροι ομως κοιτανε τισ αιματολογικες και τις κολονοσκοπησεις και δεν το ψαχνουν παραπανω.για παραδειγμα , δεν εχω λαβει απο ΚΑΝΕΝΑ σαφη απαντηση για τους λεμφαδενες (ουτε καν απο νοσοκομειο που μου εκανε μονο εξεταση για σεξουαλικος μεταδιδομενα νοσηματα και οταν βγηκαν αρνητικες με διωξανε).παντοσ λεμφαδενες να διαρκουν τοσα χρονια δεν ειναι ψυχοσωματικο συμπτομα.....α!σημερα λεω να παω σε χειρουργο (ειδικευομενο σε γαστρεντορολογικα) να δω τι θα μου πει κι αυτος


δε εχεις κατι..κ αφου δε εχεις κατι τι να σ πουνε? πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουν πρησμενους αδενεσ.. ολοι θα πεθανουν η εχουν κατι κακο? δε νομιζω..
η ζωη ειναι ωραια..απολαυσε την.. οτι ειναι να γινει ασ γινει.. σκεψου θετικα.. βγαινε εξω ..γλεντα..βρεσ τουσ φιλουσ σ..γυρνα στον αρραβωνιαστικο σ.. ζητα να σε βοηθησουν.. η ψυχοθεραπεια μπορει να μην σε βοηθησε γιατι μπορει να μην ηταν καλοσ ο ειδικοσ.. αλλαξε ψυχολογο κ μην τρεχεισ σε χειρουργουσ..

----------


## anxious4ever

θα σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα για να σε βοηθησω..ειχα διαταρραχη κυκλου εδω κ 2 χρονια...πολυ μυστηριο πραγμα..πηγα σε 100 γυναικολογους να μου πουν τι ειναι αυτο που μου συμβαινει.πραγματικα δεν μου εβρισκαν κατι.αρχισα να ααγχωνομαι κ να φρικαρω...το προβλημα συνεχιζοταν.δεν το ελυσα.
μετα βαραω παροξυσμικο στρες κ βαρυα καταθλιψη.τελικα βρεθηκα στον ψυχιατρο (παλι χοχοχοχο) κ μου εδωσε αντικαταθλιπτικο.
ειπα απο μεσα μου "χεστηκα για την περιοδο.χεστηκα πραγματικα..εγω να ειμαι καλα (ψυχολογικα εννοουσα) κ ο.τι θελει ας γινει ..σε γιατρο για τα γυναικολογικα μου δεν ξαναπαω..παρα μονο για τεστ παπ, τερμα..αρκετα ψαχτηκα" ..προς μεγαλη μου εντυπωση τον επομενο μηνα η περιοδος μου ηρθε κανονικοτατα.. κ απο τοτε η περιοδος μου δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα.εχιε τακτοποιηθει τελεια.
ειναι ρολοι κ εγω ειμαι χαρουμενη.
συμπερασμα...στον ψυχιατρο που το ειπα μου ειπε το εξης "απο το πολυ αγχος σου ειχες διατταραχες κυκλου κ τωρα που ηρεμησες ο οργανισμος σου συνηλθε"
γι αυτο..σκεψου τι κακο κανεις με το να το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια.
θα βρεις καποια λυση με το να το σκεφτεσαι συνεχομενα?χειροτερο θα το κανεις...κ καρκινος να μην ειναι..καρκινος μπορει να βγει.κ καρκινος για οσους δεν γνωριζουν ειναι καθαρα ψυχοσωματικη ασθενεια γι αυτο κ η εκφραση "μου βγαλες τον καρκινο"..
γι αυτο προσεχτε παιδια..

----------


## ERIKA

ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να εξηγησω ΟΟΟΟΟΛΗ αυτη την ιστορια σε αλλο ψυχιατρο.προσπαθησα να βγω εξω, να χαρω, για καποιο καιρο τα καταφερα.μετα ηρθαν τα σωματικα προβληματα.πηγα για 3-ημερο στις σπετσεσ και δε μπορουσα να βγω απο το δωματιο.απο τοτε φοβαμαι να βγω απο το σπιτι.για την ακτιβεια ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ να βγω απο το σπιτι για το οποιο εχω χασει καθε ενδιαφερον (σε λιγο θα φυτροσουνε πατατες και ουτε που μεε νοιαζει)
Στη ψυχιατρο μου εχω πει πολλες φορες οτι θελω να κλειστω σε μοναστηρι και μια φορα οτι θελω να αυτοκτονησω (δε της το ξαναειπα γιατι δε θα μου εδινε ηρεμηστικα μετα).
Η πλακα ειναι οτι ΣΟΒΑΡΟΛΟΓΩ

----------


## ERIKA

Το προσπαθησα κι αυτο.Ξεκινησα χορο, κοινονοικοποιηθηκα, βγηκα εξω....για ενα χρονο δεν περασα ουτε εξω απο γιατρο.και τι καταλαβα?απλα να χειροτερεψω....

----------


## thura7

να ΜΗΝ σοβαρολογεις.. οσο δυσκολο κ να ειναι αλλαξε γιατρο κ πηγαινε σε καποιον αλλον..δε εχεισ να χασεισ τιποτα.. ρε συ.. το ξερω οτι σ φαινονται ολα βουνο.. κ μενα ετσι μου φαινονται αλλα ολα ξεπερνιουνται.. δουλευεισ, εχεισ το σπιτι , τη σωματικη σ υγεια.. επεστρεψε ξανα σε σενα..πιστεψε στον εαυτο σου.. ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ κ θα κανεισ θαυματα.. σ ετυχε ολο αυτο..οκ.. φουρτουνα ειναι κ θα περασει.. μιλα γι αυτο.. ψαξε να δεισ απο που προερχονται..

----------


## ERIKA

ααααα, μη ξεχασω οταν επιμενω στους γιατρους να μου δωσουν πιο σαφη απαντηση για τα συμπτωματα μου ξερετε τι λενε?οτι "μπορει να ειναι αυτο", "μπορει το αλλο" και πιστεψτε με υπαρχουν ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ασθενειες που δεν φαινονατι στο αιμα.Η τελικη τους απαντηση ξερετε ποια ειναι? "απο τη γενικη κλινικη εικονα κατα 90 τις εκατο δεν πασχετε απο αυτο" .κανεισ ομως δεν σου εγγυαται τιποτα βεβαια.....

----------


## anxious4ever

τι εννοεις οτι ΔΕΝ θα σου εδινε ηρεμιστικα αν της ελεγες οτι θελεις να αυτοκτονησεις?

----------


## ERIKA

εχουν κουραστει ολοι να τους μιλαω γι αυτο.γι αυτο και απομακρυνθηκαν.αυτο με εχει πληγωσει αρκετα αλλα τι να κανεις?

----------


## ERIKA

για τη περιπτωση που τα παρω ολα μαζι.με προειδοποιησε βεβαια οτι αν το κανω αυτο το μονο που θα καταφερω ειναι μια ωραιοτατη πλυση στομαχου και τι ποτα αλλο.μετα αρχισα να σκεφτομαι αλλους τροπους.ο επικρατεστερος να πεσω με το αυτοκινητο απο ενα γκρεμο....

----------


## thura7

παιρνεισ καποια αγωγη απο το ψυχιατρο?

----------


## ERIKA

βεβαια!2 αντικαταθλιπτικα και Tavor.Κατα καιρους μεταβαλεται η αγωγη βεβαια (καποια μου εφεραν παρενεργειες) και μειωνονται σταδιακα οι ποσοτητες καθως μετα απο 1,5 χρονο η γιατρος μου κρινει οτι δεν εχω πλεον καταθλιψη (ειχα στην αρχη που πηγα) αλλα φοβιες και εμμονες....

----------


## thura7

η διαγνωση ποια ειναι?? ταβορ? αυτα υπαρχουν ακομη? αλλαξε γιατρο..εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο θα εκανα στη θεση σ..

----------


## ERIKA

ΑΛΛΑ, επιμενω οτι ΔΕΝ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ και οτι και να κανω το σωμα μου μου φωναζει οτι δεν ειναι καλα.δεν γινεται να το αγνοησω αυτο.....

----------


## ERIKA

οτι ειμαι νοσο φοβικη.αυτο.το λογο το ψαχνουμε μεσα απο τη ψυχαναληση.τα tavor σιγουρα υπαρχουν (τα μονα που με βοηθησαν λιγο γιτι στην αρχη δε κοιμομουνα ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ) αλλα ευτυχως μου τα εχει μειωσει στην ελαχιστη των δοσεων τωρα και τα παιρνω μονο οταν τα χρειαζομαι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ.δεν ειμαι παρανοηκη , ουτε θελω το κακο μου απλα δε μπορω να ζω ετσι....

----------


## thura7

ναι ..οκ.. γι αυτο σ λεω να αλλαξεισ γιατρο.. δε ειναι το σωμα σ..ειναι η ψυχη σου που σ φωναζει να αλλαξεισ καποια πραγματα.. αυτο μπορεισ να το καταλαβεις?

----------


## ERIKA

τα ιδια μου λεει και η γιατροσ μου...πραγματικα δυσκολευομαι να το πιστεψω πολυ αυτο.δεν νομιζω οτι ποναω, ποναω πραγματικα!ναι, εχω σκεφτει ηδη να αλλαξω γιατρο και εχω επισκεφτει κανα δυο αλλα δεν με κερδισαν....

----------


## thura7

ωραια..συνεχισε να ψαχνεισ μεχρι να σταιριαζει..μη το αφηνεισ.. κ να σ πω και κατι αλλο... αμα ειχες κατι κακο στην υγεια σου μετα απο τοσο καιρο θα ζουσες?δε νομιζω. η δε θα το χαν βρει οι γιατροι?

----------


## ERIKA

παρεπιπτοντος , γνωρισα ενα ψυχολογο που καπως τον εμπιστευτηκα αλλα η γαστρεντερολογος μου ειπε για ψυχιατρο καθως θεωρει απαραιτητη την αγωγη για καποια ουσια (σεροτονινη νομιζω) που επηρεαζει το εντερο και ελεγχεται με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα

----------


## thura7

ωραια. αμα σ αρεσαι ο ψυχολογσ πηγαινε εκει για το μπλα μπλα κ βρεσ κ ενα ψυχιατρο για τα φαρμακα.. ναι σεροτονινη λεγεταια ..

----------


## ERIKA

δεν εχεις απολυτο αδικο αλλα οπως ειπα υπαρχουν χιλιαδες ασθενειες που ειναι δυσκολο να βρεθουν (π.χ. τα αυτοανοσα) και χιλιαδες εξετασεις που δεν εχω κανει.για παραδειγμα, προβλημα στο εντερο υπαρχει (εμπεριστατομενα), καθε υπερηχος που κανω δειχνει οτι ειναι τιγκα στο αερια και πιεζει και τα γυρω οργανα.ωραιααααα!!!!!αφου λοιπον κανουμε κολονοσκοπηση, δινουμε και ενα ωραιο ονομα ¨ευερεθιστο εντερο" και εξω απο τη πορτα.Το οτι το ευερεθιστο εντερο εχει υφεσεισ και εξαρσεισ βεβαια , ενω το δικο μου εχει ΜΟΝΟ εξαρσεισ αποδιδεται σε ψυχοσωματικα αιτια.....

----------


## anxious4ever

συμφωνω απολυτα με θουρα7..(χοχοχο0

----------


## thura7

ακριβωσ οπωσ στα λενε οι γιατροι ειναι... το ξερω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια.. ακομα κ τα αυτοανοσα φαινονται...τοσεσ εξετασεισ εχεισ κανει..αμα ησουν του θανατα θα το βρισκανε..

----------


## anxious4ever

για να γελασουμε κ λιγο...θουρα7? εψαξες πολυ για να βρεις αυτο το ονομα?(μπουαχαχαχαχαΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧ)

----------


## thura7

> συμφωνω απολυτα με θουρα7..(χοχοχο0


χαχαχα... θα κανω μπουμ κ θα δεισ .χοχοχοχοχο

υ.γ. σ εχω στειλει π.μ.

----------


## thura7

> για να γελασουμε κ λιγο...θουρα7? εψαξες πολυ για να βρεις αυτο το ονομα?(μπουαχαχαχαχαΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧ)


χαχαχαχαχα...ολοκληρη διατριβη εκανα αμα θεσ ξερεις.. μεχρι κ στο χαρβαντ εφτασα..χαχαχα
..

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω εχω αυτοανοσο εδωκ 2μιση χρονια.ξυπνοντας χλαπακιαζω 2 χαπες καθε πρωι κ θα το κανω για ολη μου τη ζωη..στην αρχη εσκασα στο κλαμα απο το κακο μου..αλλα κ αυτο το αποδεχτηκα.δε με σκοτωνει το αυτοανοσο μου.το φροντιζω κ ζουμε μια χαρα μαζι.
ολα καλα.παιρνω τα χαπακια μου κ η ζωη μου ειναι κανονικη.τι σε προβληματιζει κ αυτοανοσο να εχεις ας πουμε?
τα αυτοανοσα φαινονται με ειδικες εξετασεις αντισωματων.

----------


## anxious4ever

κ επισης εχω κ συνδορμο ευερεθιστου εντερου εδω κ 10 χρονια.σιγα σιγα ειδα ποιες τροφες με πειραζουν κ απλα τις εκοψα κ ζω μια χαρα ΚΑΙ με αυτο.
αυτο δεν ειναι ασθενεια.το εχει το 99 % του πλυθησμου.
γιατι υπερβαλλεις τοσο?δεν ειναι προβλαμτα αυτα.συγχωρα με..αλλα υπερβαλλεις παααρα πολυ..
τι αισθανεσαι κ σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι εχεις κατι?
εγω πεθαινα κ δεν ειχα παριε χαμπαρι ας πουμε...(καλα εγω ειμα ικ βοδι)
τωρα εχω βγαλει ενα ογκιδιο στην πλατη κ απλα το παρακολουθω..αν μεγαλωσει μονο τοτε θα παω να το κοιταξω.εφοσον ΔΕΝ μεγαλωνει τι θα παθω?

----------


## ERIKA

το gut feeling μου που μου λεει οτι δεν ειμαι καλα.συνηθως δεν πεφτει εξω (το παρελθον εχει δειξει).και τι εξετασεις???οτι μου χουν πει εχω κανει (και αλλες τοσες που δεν μου χουν πει).δεν ειμαι γιατρος , τι αλλο να κανω????οσο για το εντερο, υπαρχουν μερες που με πειραζουν τα ΠΑΝΤΑ και καποιες μερες που ειμαι λιγο πιο καλα.η λειτουργια του βεβαια δεν επανηλθε ΠΟΤΕ ο,τι διαιτολογιο κι αν δοκιμασα (α, ουτε και η σεροτονινη εκανε τιποτα)

----------


## paoki

erika τι πρόβλημα έχεις με το έντερο? δυσκοιλιότητα?

----------


## ERIKA

αρχισε ετσι...μετα εναλαγη διαρροια-δυσκοιλιοτητα , τωρα τελευταια κατι ενδιαμεσο και μερικες φορες διαροια.Στους υπερηχους παντως το εντερο πανατα φαινεται στα κλαρια.α!και σχεδον παντα οι κενωσεις ειναι ατελεις....

----------


## ERIKA

μολις με πηρε η κολλητη μου να μου πει να παμε για μπανιο μετα τη δουλεια.βρηκα μια χαζη δικαιολογια να την αποφυγω....εχω και τον χειρουργο σημερα!
Δε μ'αρεσει να της λεω ψεματα παντως....

----------


## thura7

> μολις με πηρε η κολλητη μου να μου πει να παμε για μπανιο μετα τη δουλεια.βρηκα μια χαζη δικαιολογια να την αποφυγω....εχω και τον χειρουργο σημερα!
> Δε μ'αρεσει να της λεω ψεματα παντως....


εγω λεω να πασ..η θαλασσα λειτουργει σα χαλαρωτικο χαπακι...να πασ να κολυμπησεισ κ να παρεισ τον αερα σ..

----------


## paoki

έχεις κάνει στο παρελθόν καμια δίαιτα ακραία να χάσεις βάρος? η κάτι που να σε έκανε να μην τρως, πχ ένα χειρουργείο ?

----------


## ERIKA

ναι αυτο θα επρεπε να κανω...ελα που ομως ειναι αυτο το "και αν εχεις κατι???" αλλωστε πηγα κι εκανα μεχρι και μαγνητικη (απο μονη μου ναι-ναι) για να εχει οσο πληρεστερη εικονα γινεται....

----------


## anxious4ever

οσον αφορα το εντερο εγω προσωπικα αποφευγω..βραστα λαχανικα κ γαλα κ γιαουρτη.αν φαω απο αυτα πεθαινω,παθαινω κολικους κ πρεπει να παω στο νοσοκομειο.
επισης οσον αφορα το αυτοανοσο πρεπει να πας σε εναν παθολογο κ να του πεις να σου γραψει εξετασεις για αντισωματα.διαφορα αντισωματα πολλα αντισωματα.
δεν γινονται αυτα προληπτικα ..μονο αν εχεις δειγματα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.ας πουμε εχεις καποιους πονους?εχεις καποιο συμπτωμα περιεεργο?

----------


## ERIKA

οχι, τιποτα απο ολα αυτα.καποια στιγμη ειχα νευρικη ανορεξια αλλα τη ξεπερασα.ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα με το φαγητο (ο αρραβωνιαστικος μου μου ελεγε οτι τρωω σαν αντρας).χρονικα το θεμα ξεκινησε λιγο μετα τη πνευμονια που περασα....

----------


## ERIKA

εκτος απο τους πονους του εντερου,το φουσκομα στη κοιλια και τουσ λεμφαδενες , κατι τρεμουλες στα χερια και μερικες φορεσ κοκκινιλες.εχω κανει καποια αντισωματα (epstein-bar, κοιλιοκακη, τοξοπλασμα και κανα δυο τρια ακομα-ολα αρνητικα)

----------


## anxious4ever

αρα δεν εχεις καποια συμπτωματα γενικα..απλα ψαχνεσαι μηπως κ εχεις κατι?

----------


## ERIKA

εχω καποια γενικευμενα συμπτωματα κι αυτο δυσκολευει το πραγμα....

----------


## ERIKA

και , οπως ειπα, υπαρχουν χιλιαααδες εξετασεις και δεκαδες ασθενειες με παρομοια συμπτωματα.εγω τρεχω στους γιατρους 3 χρονια και το μονο που εχω κανει ειναι μια σταγον στον ωκεανο....

----------


## ERIKA

> εγω εχω αυτοανοσο εδωκ 2μιση χρονια.ξυπνοντας χλαπακιαζω 2 χαπες καθε πρωι κ θα το κανω για ολη μου τη ζωη..στην αρχη εσκασα στο κλαμα απο το κακο μου..αλλα κ αυτο το αποδεχτηκα.δε με σκοτωνει το αυτοανοσο μου.το φροντιζω κ ζουμε μια χαρα μαζι.
> ολα καλα.παιρνω τα χαπακια μου κ η ζωη μου ειναι κανονικη.τι σε προβληματιζει κ αυτοανοσο να εχεις ας πουμε?
> τα αυτοανοσα φαινονται με ειδικες εξετασεις αντισωματων.


ξερεις αν στο αυτοανοσο συμπεριλαμβανεται ο θυροειδης?γιατι κι εκει βρηκαμε οζους και ψαχνομαι

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι καλη μου.εχω εξοφθαλμο θυρεοειδοπαθεια.ειχα 120 σφυγμους κ ειχα γινει κοκκαλο.κουραζομουν υπερβολικα κ ετρωγα ακομα κ ανθρωπους αν μπορουσα.πεινουσα ακαταπαυστα.
τα ματια μου ειχαν πεταχτει οξω..οταν με ειδαν οι γιατροι τρομαξαν κ με ρωτησαν πως γινεται να περπαταω ακομα.
πρεπει να το ειχα κανα χρονο και κατι κ δεν ειχα παει χαμπαρι..ελεγα μαλλον οτι εσω στρες διοτι εκανα αρυθμιες.
ειχα δυσπνοιες οταν επεφτα για υπνο κ με κουναγε ο σφυγμος μου οταν ημουν σε ηρεμια.
οταν με ειδαν λοιπον οι γιατροι θελησαν να με κρατησουν μεσα για να μου δωσουν αναστολεα για την καρδια μου κ κορτιζονη στο φουλ.τα πηρα ολα αυτα για να ηρεμησει η καρδια.
τα ματια με ετσουζαν πολυ σαν να μου πετανε οξυ..συνεχιζω την θεραπεια μου ακομα κ σημερα.ειμαι καλα κ το εχω υπο ελεγχο.
κανω εξετασεις καθε 6μηνο κ παρακολουθουμαι απο καλο γιατρο.
εσυ τι συμπτωματα εχεις ?

----------


## anxious4ever

αυτο που εχω λεγεται νοσος graves.τα αντισωματα μου ειναι ανω των 1000 κ μου δινουν σεληνιο για να βοηθησει να πεσουν κ να λειτουργει καλα ο θυρεοειδης.το σεληνιο βοηθαει πολυ στα αντισωματα.να πεφτουν δηλαδη.

----------


## anxious4ever

υπαρχουν 2 αυτοανοσα του θυρεοειδη.το ενα λεγεται graves και το αλλο λεγεται hashimoto.
κ αυτο ομως να εχεις..κ τι εγινε?ολη η ελλαδα τα εχει αυτα.ειδικα το hashimoto.
το πιο σπανιο ειναι το graves.κ παλι ρυθμιζονται.γιατι ανησυχεις τοσο πολυ?
εχεις κανει εξετασεις θυρεοειδη?εχεις κανει αντισωματα για θυρεοειδη?
αν κανεις θα δεις αμεσως αν εχεις κ τι εχεις.
ειναι μια απλη εξεταση.

----------


## ERIKA

> ναι καλη μου.εχω εξοφθαλμο θυρεοειδοπαθεια.ειχα 120 σφυγμους κ ειχα γινει κοκκαλο.κουραζομουν υπερβολικα κ ετρωγα ακομα κ ανθρωπους αν μπορουσα.πεινουσα ακαταπαυστα.
> τα ματια μου ειχαν πεταχτει οξω..οταν με ειδαν οι γιατροι τρομαξαν κ με ρωτησαν πως γινεται να περπαταω ακομα.
> πρεπει να το ειχα κανα χρονο και κατι κ δεν ειχα παει χαμπαρι..ελεγα μαλλον οτι εσω στρες διοτι εκανα αρυθμιες.
> ειχα δυσπνοιες οταν επεφτα για υπνο κ με κουναγε ο σφυγμος μου οταν ημουν σε ηρεμια.
> οταν με ειδαν λοιπον οι γιατροι θελησαν να με κρατησουν μεσα για να μου δωσουν αναστολεα για την καρδια μου κ κορτιζονη στο φουλ.τα πηρα ολα αυτα για να ηρεμησει η καρδια.
> τα ματια με ετσουζαν πολυ σαν να μου πετανε οξυ..συνεχιζω την θεραπεια μου ακομα κ σημερα.ειμαι καλα κ το εχω υπο ελεγχο.
> κανω εξετασεις καθε 6μηνο κ παρακολουθουμαι απο καλο γιατρο.
> εσυ τι συμπτωματα εχεις ?


δεν εχω συμπτωματα εκτοσ απο τους οζους που βρεθηκαν συμπτωματικα.η ορεξη μου παντως δεν ειναι καλη.οι εξετασεισ που μου εδωσε οι ενδοκρινολογος προς το παρον καλες (μου ειπε επανεξεταση σε 6 μηνες)Δεν ηξερα ΚΑΝ οτι μπορει να δημιουργησει τετοιο θεμα ο θυροειδης.τα παιξα χειροτερα τωρα .....

----------


## ERIKA

κατι εξετασεις αιματος μου εγραψε ο ενδοκρινολογος...για αντισωματα δε ξερω....

----------


## στελιος66

Ερικα και μπουμ καλησπερα! Λοιπον Ερικα εχω και'γω ευερεθιστο εντερο. Στην αρχη,πριν κανα 5 χρονια περιπου ξεκινησε με εντονο πονοκοιλο και φουλ διαροια. Οι γαστρεντερολογοι μετα απο ενα τουρ σ'αυτους, δεν μου εκαναν τιποτα απολυτως. Πηγαινα απ'το κακο στο χειροτερο! Καποια στιγμη εμαθα για τα προβιοτικα καθως και καποια σχετικα με το γαστρεντερικο βοτανα.Αρχισα να τα παιρνω και το προβλημα εγινε παρελθον!! Επισης πολυ,πολυ σημαντικη βοηθεια εχω βρει στην ομοιοπαθητικη,αρκει να βρεις καλο γιατρο.Μην απογοητευεσαι,θα περασει αν κανεις σωστες κινησεις και σταματησεις να αγχωνεσαι.

----------


## anxious4ever

καλε χαλαρωσε.απο την στιγμη που σου ειπε σε 6 μηνες σημαινει οτι δεν εχεις προβλημα με τον θυρεοειδη κ οτι ισως να κανει προβλημα στο μελλον.
εχεις ενημερωθει γενικα για τον θυρεοειδη?
το εχει ΟΛΗ η ελλαφα.ειναι κατι το οποιο ειναι πολυ συχνο.δεν χρειαζεται να ανησυχεις τοσο ρε.
κ αυτο που εχω εγω ειναι σπανιο.μιλαμε πολυ σπανιο ετσι?το πιο συχνο ειναι το hashimoto το οποιο ειναι πολυ απλο κ δεν κανει προβληματα ιδιαιτερα.
επειδη ξερω πολλα περι θυρεοειδη..εχιες απλα οζους που εχει επισης ΟΛΟΣ ο κοσμος.δνε εχει πειραχτει κ γι αυτο σου ειπε να κοιταχτεις ξανα σε 6 μηνες//προληπτικα..
δνε εχεις προβλημα με τον θυρεοειδη σου.βγαλτο απο το μυαλο σου.αν ειχες αυτη τη στιγμη πυο μιλαμε θα σου ειχε δωσει χαπια.
στανταρ.οκ?χαλαρωσε εισαι υγιεστατη.ξεκολλα τον εγκεφαλο απο κει κ πηγαινε για κανα μπανιο.

----------


## ERIKA

> Ερικα και μπουμ καλησπερα! Λοιπον Ερικα εχω και'γω ευερεθιστο εντερο. Στην αρχη,πριν κανα 5 χρονια περιπου ξεκινησε με εντονο πονοκοιλο και φουλ διαροια. Οι γαστρεντερολογοι μετα απο ενα τουρ σ'αυτους, δεν μου εκαναν τιποτα απολυτως. Πηγαινα απ'το κακο στο χειροτερο! Καποια στιγμη εμαθα για τα προβιοτικα καθως και καποια σχετικα με το γαστρεντερικο βοτανα.Αρχισα να τα παιρνω και το προβλημα εγινε παρελθον!! Επισης πολυ,πολυ σημαντικη βοηθεια εχω βρει στην ομοιοπαθητικη,αρκει να βρεις καλο γιατρο.Μην απογοητευεσαι,θα περασει αν κανεις σωστες κινησεις και σταματησεις να αγχωνεσαι.


εχο γινει ειδικη στα προβιοτικα και στα βοτανα...με τισ χουφτες τα παιρνω χρονια αλλα τιποτα....

----------


## anxious4ever

τα προβιοτικα εμενα με πειραζαν στον στομαχι.βρες ποιες τροφες σε πειραζουν κ μη τις τρως.
πχ παρατηρησε ποτε πονας ποτε φουσκωνεις?πχ οταν τρως οσπρια?κρατα ενα ημερολογιο καθημερινο.
αυτη ειναι η μονη λυση για το ευερεθιστο.δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια γι αυτο.
επισης το επιβαρυνει το στρες.
κρατα τι τρως καθε μερα κ γραφε αν ειχες φουσκωμα διαρροια κλπ..
θα καταλαβεις στο τελος τι σε πειραζει.εγω ετσι εκανα.
γιατι στην αρχη δεν παρατηρουσα τι με πειραζε κ μυο το ειπε ενας γιατρος.το εκανα για ενα μηνα.
μετα εβγαλα τα συμπερασματα μου κ τωρα ειμαι σε αριστη κατασταση.πραγματικα αριστη ομως!

----------


## anxious4ever

στελιο μου εισαι καλα???σε φιλωωωωωω! σε λιγο σχολαω παω την μανα στον ψυχιατρο..κλαιει η ερμη ακομα..

----------


## στελιος66

Ομοιοπαθητικη σκεφτηκες να δοκιμασεις;

----------


## στελιος66

Φιλιααααα πολλααααα καλη μου μπουμμπουκα!! Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ολα καλα με την μαμα...

----------


## anxious4ever

σημερα οχι καλα...το πρωι εκλαιγε χτυπιοταν...ασε..αλλα θα τα πουμε εμεις ,ας μην χαλαμε το θεμα της κοπελας..(εγω το χαλασα αλλα λεμε τωρα...σορυ ερρικα.!)..χεχε

----------


## ERIKA

μου το προτεινε η γυναικολογος μου, λες να βοηθησει?

----------


## ERIKA

> μου το προτεινε η γυναικολογος μου, λες να βοηθησει?


την ομοιοπαθητικη

----------


## ERIKA

> σημερα οχι καλα...το πρωι εκλαιγε χτυπιοταν...ασε..αλλα θα τα πουμε εμεις ,ας μην χαλαμε το θεμα της κοπελας..(εγω το χαλασα αλλα λεμε τωρα...σορυ ερρικα.!)..χεχε


τι σορρυ, με χαλαρωσατε λιγο, ευχαριστω

----------


## στελιος66

Eρικα εχω βοηθηθει σε απιστευτο βαθμο απο την ομοιοπαθητικη και συγκεκριμενα για προβληματα με το γαστρεντερικο(στομαχι,εντε ρο). Οι γαστρεντερολογοι δεν με βοηθησαν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ! Και να φανταστεις οτι πηγα στον ομοιοπαθητικο με φουλ καχυποψια και επιφυλακτικοτητα.Το αναφερω αυτο γιατι ορισμενοι υποστηριζουν οτι προκειται για αυθυποβολη.Σε διαβεβαιω με βαση την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια,αλλα και απο μαρτυριες αλλων ανθρωπων,οτι προκειται για,απολυτα ασφαλη και αποτελεσματικη μεθοδο θεραπειας.Αρκει να βρεις καλο γιατρο.Αυτο να το προσεξεις πολυ,γιατι εχουν εμφιλοχωρησει και παπατζηδες στον χωρο της εναλλακτικης ιατρικης.

----------


## ERIKA

> Eρικα εχω βοηθηθει σε απιστευτο βαθμο απο την ομοιοπαθητικη και συγκεκριμενα για προβληματα με το γαστρεντερικο(στομαχι,εντε ρο). Οι γαστρεντερολογοι δεν με βοηθησαν ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ! Και να φανταστεις οτι πηγα στον ομοιοπαθητικο με φουλ καχυποψια και επιφυλακτικοτητα.Το αναφερω αυτο γιατι ορισμενοι υποστηριζουν οτι προκειται για αυθυποβολη.Σε διαβεβαιω με βαση την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια,αλλα και απο μαρτυριες αλλων ανθρωπων,οτι προκειται για,απολυτα ασφαλη και αποτελεσματικη μεθοδο θεραπειας.Αρκει να βρεις καλο γιατρο.Αυτο να το προσεξεις πολυ,γιατι εχουν εμφιλοχωρησει και παπατζηδες στον χωρο της εναλλακτικης ιατρικης.


αντε τωρα να βρεις ποιος ειναι καλος και ποιος οχι........εδω ειμαι επιφυλακτικη στους κανονικους γιατρους και δε τους πιστευω.....

----------


## στελιος66

Που μενεις;

----------


## ERIKA

> Που μενεις;


γλυφαδα μενω

----------


## ERIKA

αααα...παλι ξεχασα να σας πω οτι στη κολονοσκοπηση μου βρηκν και 2 μικρα εκκολποματα.μπηκα και διαβασα γι αυτα και βεβαια εφριξα.οι 4 γαστερεντερολογοι παλι αταραχοι....ρε παιδια δεν τα βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου....

----------


## στελιος66

Aν θελεις να ρωτησω τον γιατρο μου για Αθηνα,γιατι μενω Θεσσαλονικη. Τα εκκολπωματα συνηθως οφειλονται στην δυσκοιλιοτητα νομιζω.Δεν ειναι παντως κατι κακοηθες,ουτε επικινδυνο απ'οτι γνωριζω.Παντως πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις,γιατι το αγχος που σε διακατεχει δεν βοηθαει καθολου,αυτο το ξερεις ετσι; Παρε φιλες,φιλους και βγες εξω,διασκεδασε,απασχολησε το μυαλο σου με κατι ευχαριστο. Αν κανεις καθιστικη ζωη ξεκινησε καποια μορφη ασκησης,ειναι οτι πρεπει για το ευερεθιστο εντερο αλλα και γενικοτερα για την συνολικη υγεια,ψυχικη και σωματικη. Μην βαλτωνεις σε αρνητικες και μαλιστα αβασιμες σκεψεις. Πηγαινε εκκλησια και βρες εναν καλο πνευματικο.Η πιστη στον Θεο εχει ιαματικη και μεταμορφωτικη δυναμη. Συγγνωμη αν σε κουρασα,να βοηθησω θελω Ερικα.

----------


## στελιος66

Και προ παντος σταματα τα τουρ σε γιατρους!!

----------


## στελιος66

Ενας καλος ομοιοπαθητικος ειναι απαραιτητα και κανονικος γιατρος.Ειναι ορος απαραβατος η ιατρικη ιδιοτητα,η κατοχη πτυχιου ιατρικης ειδικοτητας.Οποτε μην ανησυχεις!

----------


## ERIKA

εχεις απολυτο δικιο και σ'ευχαριστω.μετα και τη χθεσινη μου επισκεψη σε γιατρο που εμμεσος πλην σαφως μου ειπε οτι χρειαζομαι ψυχολογικη και οχι ιατρικη βοηθεια (ενας απο τους πολλους) νομιζω οτι θα σταματησω.μου εξηγησε και για τα εκκολποματα.φοβαμαι να παω στην εκκλησια ομως , εχω σκεφτει τοσες φορες το θανατο που νομιζω οτι εχω κανει μεγαλη αμαρτια.εχω και καποιες τυψεις απο το παρελθον μου που δεν εχω ξεπερασει ακομη....

----------


## ERIKA

εχω βρει και ενα κεντρο μοριακης διατροφης που εγγυαται μονιμη λυση στο προβλημα.το θεμα ειναι το κοστος.ειλικρινα εχω χαλασει πανω απο 2000 ευρω σε γιατρους και εξετασεισ μονο το τελευταιο χρονο.ο γιατρος που αναλαμβανει ειναι βιοχημικος και καρι μου ελεγε για εξειδικευμενες ςξςτασεισ και αγογη με φυσικα σκευασματα.τι γνωμη εχετε?

----------


## ERIKA

και βεβαια το σημερινο κερασακι στη τουρτα!ειδα τον πρωην μου στον υπνο μου και ξυπνησα ταραγμενη.αισθανθηκα την αναγκη να του στειλω ενα μυνημα να δω αν ειναι καλα.η απαντηση?ΜΗ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕΙΣ.ταραχτηκα τοσο....να μη ξαναενοζλησω εγω εκεινον που με παρατησε για τη καλυτερη μας φιλη την ωρα που εγω ημουν στα πατωματα...τεσπα, αυτη ειναι αλλη συζητηση , απλα ταραχτηκα πολυ πολυ

----------


## στελιος66

Για την μοριακη διατροφη δεν γνωριζω. Για το θεμα της εκκλησιας και του πνευματικου, εχω να σου πω να μην νιωθεις ασχημα και δυσκολα, να σκεφτεσαι οτι η θεση του ιερεα ειναι να ακουει και να συμβουλευει και περα απο αυτο εχει ακουσει τοσα, που δεν θα του κανει ασχημη εντυπωση αυτα που θα ακουσει.Αλλωστε και αυτος ανθρωπος ειναι και μπορει να καταλαβει τα προβληματα και τις ανησυχιες των αλλων! Οσο για τον πρωην σου,με τετοια συμπεριφορα δεν αξιζει ουτε καν να τον σκεφτεσαι. Εισαι τυχερη που γλιτωσες απο εναν ανθρωπο που δεν μπορει να σεβαστει τον συνανθρωπο του. Εισαι νεα ακομη,θα σου δοθει η ευκαιρια να γνωρισεις καποιον αλλο και να συνεχισεις την ζωη σου,μην απογοητευεσαι.

----------


## ERIKA

> Για την μοριακη διατροφη δεν γνωριζω. Για το θεμα της εκκλησιας και του πνευματικου, εχω να σου πω να μην νιωθεις ασχημα και δυσκολα, να σκεφτεσαι οτι η θεση του ιερεα ειναι να ακουει και να συμβουλευει και περα απο αυτο εχει ακουσει τοσα, που δεν θα του κανει ασχημη εντυπωση αυτα που θα ακουσει.Αλλωστε και αυτος ανθρωπος ειναι και μπορει να καταλαβει τα προβληματα και τις ανησυχιες των αλλων! Οσο για τον πρωην σου,με τετοια συμπεριφορα δεν αξιζει ουτε καν να τον σκεφτεσαι. Εισαι τυχερη που γλιτωσες απο εναν ανθρωπο που δεν μπορει να σεβαστει τον συνανθρωπο του. Εισαι νεα ακομη,θα σου δοθει η ευκαιρια να γνωρισεις καποιον αλλο και να συνεχισεις την ζωη σου,μην απογοητευεσαι.


καλα αυτο ειναι αλλη πληγη (ΜΕΓΑΛΗ). Πιστευεις οτι ο θεος μας επιστρεφει οτι κανουμε?ε, οπως αδικησα τον πρωην μου ετσι με αδικησε κι αυτος.αρα το αξιζα.ακομη και αυτα που περναω (τα σωματικα) πιστευω οτι τα αξιζω.τι να πω στο θεο?ποσο εχω αδικισει εναν ανθρωπο που με αγαπουσε?πιστευω στο θεο και μαλιστα επισκεπτομαι συχνα το πανορμιτη στη Συμη (εχω ταμα).Οποτε αντικριζω την εικονα και μονο μου ρχεται συγκρυο.αισθανομαι "ανεπιθυμητη" κατα καποιο τροπο...

----------


## ERIKA

αν καπιος γνωριζει κατι για τη μοριακη διατροφη, θα ηθελα παντως τη γνωμη του.....

----------


## ERIKA

> καλα αυτο ειναι αλλη πληγη (ΜΕΓΑΛΗ). Πιστευεις οτι ο θεος μας επιστρεφει οτι κανουμε?ε, οπως αδικησα τον πρωην μου ετσι με αδικησε κι αυτος.αρα το αξιζα.ακομη και αυτα που περναω (τα σωματικα) πιστευω οτι τα αξιζω.τι να πω στο θεο?ποσο εχω αδικισει εναν ανθρωπο που με αγαπουσε?πιστευω στο θεο και μαλιστα επισκεπτομαι συχνα το πανορμιτη στη Συμη (εχω ταμα).Οποτε αντικριζω την εικονα και μονο μου ρχεται συγκρυο.αισθανομαι "ανεπιθυμητη" κατα καποιο τροπο...


εννουσα τον πρωην-πρωην μου

----------


## στελιος66

Ο Θεος ειναι αγαπη και μονο αγαπη,αλλιμονο αν και αυτος συμπεριφερονταν οπως οι ατελεις ανθρωποι Ερικα. Αυτα που υποφερουμε ειναι αποτοκα των δικων μας πραξεων. Αυτο που λεγεται αμαρτια δεν εχει να κανει με ηθικισμο.Απλα προκειται για εναν παρα-φυση τροπο ζωης. Οταν ο ανθρωπος ζει με εναν αυτοκαστροφικο τροπο,επομενο ειναι να δεχεται και τις συνεπειες του. Ο Θεος επιτρεπει καποιες φορες παιδαγωγικα,να υποστει ο ανθρωπος αυτες τις συνεπειες,με σκοπο την κατανοηση του αδιεξοδου και απροσφορου τροπου ζωης του,ωστε να αρχισει να αποζητα τον δημιουργο του και την κατα φυσην ζωη. Μην ξεχνας αυτο που αναφερει το ευαγγελιο,οτι χαρα μεγαλη γινεται στον ουρανο,καθε φορα που μετανοει ενας ανθρωπος.Και το ειπε ο ιδιος ο Χριστος.

----------


## ERIKA

> Ο Θεος ειναι αγαπη και μονο αγαπη,αλλιμονο αν και αυτος συμπεριφερονταν οπως οι ατελεις ανθρωποι Ερικα. Αυτα που υποφερουμε ειναι αποτοκα των δικων μας πραξεων. Αυτο που λεγεται αμαρτια δεν εχει να κανει με ηθικισμο.Απλα προκειται για εναν παρα-φυση τροπο ζωης. Οταν ο ανθρωπος ζει με εναν αυτοκαστροφικο τροπο,επομενο ειναι να δεχεται και τις συνεπειες του. Ο Θεος επιτρεπει καποιες φορες παιδαγωγικα,να υποστει ο ανθρωπος αυτες τις συνεπειες,με σκοπο την κατανοηση του αδιεξοδου και απροσφορου τροπου ζωης του,ωστε να αρχισει να αποζητα τον δημιουργο του και την κατα φυσην ζωη. Μην ξεχνας αυτο που αναφερει το ευαγγελιο,οτι χαρα μεγαλη γινεται στον ουρανο,καθε φορα που μετανοει ενας ανθρωπος.Και το ειπε ο ιδιος ο Χριστος.


αν εχω μετανιωσει λεει...απεραντες φορες...μεχρι που ζητησα συγνωμη απο τα 2 ατομα που εχω βλαψει (νεανικα λαθη βλεπεις).και απο το θεο εχω ζητησει συγχωρση πολλες φορεσ (κυριως γιατι εχω σκεφτει να τελειωσω τη ζωη μου τοσες φορεσ).θα απευθυνθω σε ενα πνευματικο, ελπιζω να καταλαβει....

----------


## ERIKA

> Για την μοριακη διατροφη δεν γνωριζω. Για το θεμα της εκκλησιας και του πνευματικου, εχω να σου πω να μην νιωθεις ασχημα και δυσκολα, να σκεφτεσαι οτι η θεση του ιερεα ειναι να ακουει και να συμβουλευει και περα απο αυτο εχει ακουσει τοσα, που δεν θα του κανει ασχημη εντυπωση αυτα που θα ακουσει.Αλλωστε και αυτος ανθρωπος ειναι και μπορει να καταλαβει τα προβληματα και τις ανησυχιες των αλλων! Οσο για τον πρωην σου,με τετοια συμπεριφορα δεν αξιζει ουτε καν να τον σκεφτεσαι. Εισαι τυχερη που γλιτωσες απο εναν ανθρωπο που δεν μπορει να σεβαστει τον συνανθρωπο του. Εισαι νεα ακομη,θα σου δοθει η ευκαιρια να γνωρισεις καποιον αλλο και να συνεχισεις την ζωη σου,μην απογοητευεσαι.



Το να γνωρισω τωρα καποιον...ναι, θα μπορουσε να γινει αν ημουν ο παλιος ανεμελος εαυτος μου που με φροντιζα , προσεχα την εμφανιση μου, ημουν ευχαριστη κλπ΄.ειμαι εμφανισιμη , αλλα μπορει να περασει και βδομαδα να μη κανω μπανιο.οσο για την εμφανιση μου, το να τριγυρναω με τις πυτζαμες στο σπιτι δεν θεωρειτε και ιδανικο....ασε που και το σπιτι στην ιδια κατασταση με μενα ειναι και δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να αλλαξω τιποτα απο ολα αυτα...

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε κοριτσι! συνελθε! εχεις χαλασει τοσα λεφτα σε γιατρους?
καλυτερα να πηγιανες ενα ταξιδι.κ τον πρωην σου μη τον ξαναπαρεις εννοειται.δεν φτανει που σε παρατησε του στελνεις κιολας!
εγω στη θεση σου μπορει να του στελνα κ καμια βομβα...ρε πας καλα???
μη το ξανακανεις κοριτσι μου αυτο.
τα σκουπιδια να μενουν με τα σκουπιδια.
εσυ τα λεφτα σου να τα διαθεσεις σε εναν πολυ καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη.
κ οχι σε μοριακες διατροφες.το εντερο σου θα συνελθει οταν παψεις να αγχωνεσαι.κανε ομοιοπαθητικη που σου ειπε ο στελιος κ μη χαλας λεφτα σε πολλα υποσχομενες θεραπειες..οι περισσοτεροι ειναι ψευτες.
μαθε τι σε πειραζει στην διατροφη σου κ θα περασει.ειναι πολυ απλο.γιατι το κανεις τοσο μεγαλο?
πασχω κ γω απο το ιδιο κ περισσοτερα απο οσα εσυ εχεις κ ομως η ζωη μου ειναι πολυ απλη.
ξεκολλα λιγο.πεσε μετα μουτρα σε ψυχοθεραπεια κ μη ξαναπας σε κανεναν γιατρο!

----------


## ERIKA

ειπα να δοκιμασω και αυτο (εχω δοκιμασει ολα τα αλλα).Κι αν η μοριακη διατροφη ειναι η λυση?ναι λεω θα κοστισει, αλλα λεω αν....οσο για τον πρωην μου ακομα και γι αυτον αισθανομαι τυψεις γιατι τον εβρισα οταν εμαθα για το κερατο.ομως τον αγαπουσα πραγματικα και επρεπε να το σεβαστο αυτο.απλα ανυσηχησα για κεινον.λεω να αυξησω τη ψυχοθεραπεια σε 2 ωρες τη βδομαδα και ισως ειναι καλη ιδεα να απευθυνθω και σ'ενα πνευματικο...

----------


## anxious4ever

στελιο συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου.
ναι να αυξησεις την ψυχοθεραπεια κ να πας κ σε εναν πνευματικο.
ομως χρειαζεται κ πιστη απο εσενα.τιποτα δεν γινεται μαγικα.πρεπει εμεις οι ιδιοι να θελησουμε να γινουμε καλα.πρεπει να πιστεψουμε σε αυτο.
αλλιως τιποτα δεν θα μας κανει καλα.
να θυμασαι οτι χωρις την καταιγιδα δεν μεγαλωνει το δεντρο(καπου το ξαναγραψα αυτο κ γινομαι γραφικη το ξερω..χοχοχο)..
αλλα γενικα...δωσε χρονο κ μη βιαζεσαι.υπομονη κ θεραπεια.κ επιμονη φυσικα.
ο καθενας παιρνει αυτο που του αξιζει.
μην αναλωνεσαι σε το τι εκανες στο παρελθον.ολοι καναμε λαθη.
αλοιμονο αν ειμασταν ολοι σωστοι.αλοιμονο.
κ επισης να ξερεις οτι οι ενοχες μας ειναι αυτες που μας αρρωσταινουν.εισαι ενοχικο ατομο κ αυτο θελει πολυ δουλεια για να το πεταξεις απο μεσα σου.καλο ειναι να μιλας με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη σου γι αυτες τις ενοχες.κ οχι για τους γιατρους τους οποιους σκεφτεσαι να πας.
προσπαθησε να κοιταξεις βαθυα μεσα σου κ να λες στον ψυχοθεραπευτη σου τα ουσιαστικα πραγματα για να τον βοηθησεις κ αυτον να σε βοηθησει...

----------


## ERIKA

ναι , της εχω μιλησει για την αναγκη μου να τους ζητησω συγνωμη.ανυσηχουσε μηπως δεν μπορουσα να διαχειριστω τη περιπτωση να μη με συγχωρησουν....αλλα!οποτε φτανουμε να αγγιξουμε αυτα τα πραγματακια (και καποια αλλα βαθυτερα) αρχιζουν οι κρισεις και το τουρ σε γιατρους και μιλαμε για την υγεια μου οπωτε τα υπολοιπα μενουν παντα πισω.δεν ηταν παντως αντιθετη να συμβουλευτω τη μοριακη διατροφη καθως δεν ειναι καθαρα ιατρικο(αν και μου ειπε οτι κι εκεινη δε ξερει για αυτο).ρε παιδια παντως εγω συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι εχω κατι πολυ σοβαρο....

----------


## ERIKA

εγω πιστευω οτι μου αξιζουν ολα αυτα που περναω για το κακο που εκανα στον πρωην-πρωην μου.ημουν πολυ σκληρη μαζι του και το εχω μετανιωσει.το χειροτερο ειναι οτι πλεον ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρω τροπο επικοινωνιας μαζι του για να ζητησω συγνωμη.αν καποιον ανθτωπο θα ηθελα πισω στη ζωη μου παντως ειναι αυτος και οχι ο πρωην μου οσο κι αν τον ερωτευτηκα.

----------


## anxious4ever

πασχεις απο υποχονδριαση κ θελει αντιμετωπιση.δεν πασχεις απο κατι αλλο.
οσο κ να ψαξεις θα βρεις κατι στην υγεια σου αλλα μικροπραγματα. οχι κατι σοβαρο.ολοι βρισκουμε αν ψαχτουμε.το θεμα ειναι κατα ποσο σοβαρα ειναι. νομιζω πως θα πρεπει να σκεφτεις οτι ολοι πληγωνουμε ανθρωπους κ καποιοι αλλοι πληγωνουν εμας.ετσι ειναι η ζωη.ειναι αναποφευκτο..ετσι ειναι η ζωη κ απο αυτα μαθαινουμε.

----------


## ERIKA

ναι, εμαθα οτι εγω ημουν αυτη που ηταν λαθος ενω σε ΟΟΟΛΗ μου τη ζωη το μονο που προσπαθουσα ηταν να ειμαι σωστη....τωρα δε θελω τιποτα.απλα αισθανομαι οτι εξαντλησα ολες μου τις ευκαιρειες

----------


## ERIKA

το καλυτερο δε σας το ειπα!παρολη την εμμονη μου με τις αρρωστιες , δεν μπορω να κοψω το τσιγαρο.ειδικα το πρωι.ξυπναω αγχωμενη και το μονο που θελω ειναι να καπνισω (το οποιο και σαφος επιβαρυνει τη κατασταση μου).καμια γνωμη γι αυτο?

----------


## ERIKA

και βεβαια το καλυτερο απ'ολα!και οι δυο μου πρωην σχεσεις εχουν ηδη φτιαξει τη ζωη τους ενω εγω κατστρεφομαι μερα με τη μερα.και παλι αισθανομαι οτι το συμπαν συνομοτει εναντιον μου

----------


## anxious4ever

να σε ρωτησω κατι ...μεγαλωσες σε υπερπροστατευτικο περιβαλλον?ή σε περιβαλλον που αδιαφορουσε για σενα?

----------


## ERIKA

κατι το ενδιαμεσο.γενικα ως παιδι (και εφηβη) δεν ηθελα να τραβηξω πολυ τη προσοχη.μετα ξεσαλωσα  :Smile:

----------


## ERIKA

τιποτα το τραγικο ομως, πολυ νορμαλ καταστασεις γενικα...αν σκεφτεις οτι δουλευω και απο τα 18 δεν ειχα πολυ χρονο για φοιτητικη ζωη....

----------


## anxious4ever

μηπως σου χε λειψει η προσοχη των δικων σου?τι θεση ειχες μεσα στην οικογενεια σου? μηπως με την υποχονδριαση ασυνειδητα ενεργοποιειται ενας μηχανισμος σου να σου δινουν προσοχη?τι λες?

----------


## marsad

BOOM πάντως μπράβο! που δίνεις σε όλους κουράγιο.. το χεις καλύτερα κ απο ψυχολόγους.. για σκέψου το να το κάνεις επάγγελμα! είσαι πολύ καλή, νοιάζεσαι και σου πηγαίνει  :Wink:

----------


## ERIKA

η μουν το "καλο παιδι".οχι, πραγματικα οι γονεις μου οσο και να θελουν δε βοηθανε.δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι ποναω πραγματικα.ακουω κι απ'αυτους τα ιδια "ειναι στο μυαλο σου, ολοι οι ανθρωποι το εχουν, μπλα μπλα μπλα". ακομα και οταν υπαρχουν εξετασεις που δειχνουν οτι πραγματικα κατι εχω (θυροειδης,λεμφαδενες, candida) και ανυσηχω εκεινοι παλι το αντιμετοπιζουν ως ψυχοσωματικο....βεβαια τους εχω τρεξει σε τοσους γιατρους ρους ανθρωπους που στο τελος θα καταληξουμε σαν το ανεκδοτο με το λυκο....επισης οταν ερχονται σπιτι και εγω-οπως παντα-θελω μονο να λιωσω στο κρεββατι , να παρω τα ηρεμηστικουλια μου και να κοιμηθω εκεινοι αρχιζουν "τα σπιτι το εχεις χαλια, δεν θα βγεις με τισ φιλες σου? θα τους χασεις ολους ετσι οπως πασ κ.α.)Δε λεω , να βοηθησουν προσπαθουν και πολλες φορες εχουν ανυσηχησει πραγματικα (πρωτη φορα ειδα τον πατερα μου να κλαιει τωρα στα 75 του εξαιτιας της καταστασης μου) αλλα δεν ξερουν πως...

----------


## ERIKA

> BOOM πάντως μπράβο! που δίνεις σε όλους κουράγιο.. το χεις καλύτερα κ απο ψυχολόγους.. για σκέψου το να το κάνεις επάγγελμα! είσαι πολύ καλή, νοιάζεσαι και σου πηγαίνει


οντως μπραβο

----------


## ERIKA

> η μουν το "καλο παιδι".οχι, πραγματικα οι γονεις μου οσο και να θελουν δε βοηθανε.δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι ποναω πραγματικα.ακουω κι απ'αυτους τα ιδια "ειναι στο μυαλο σου, ολοι οι ανθρωποι το εχουν, μπλα μπλα μπλα". ακομα και οταν υπαρχουν εξετασεις που δειχνουν οτι πραγματικα κατι εχω (θυροειδης,λεμφαδενες, candida) και ανυσηχω εκεινοι παλι το αντιμετοπιζουν ως ψυχοσωματικο....βεβαια τους εχω τρεξει σε τοσους γιατρους ρους ανθρωπους που στο τελος θα καταληξουμε σαν το ανεκδοτο με το λυκο....επισης οταν ερχονται σπιτι και εγω-οπως παντα-θελω μονο να λιωσω στο κρεββατι , να παρω τα ηρεμηστικουλια μου και να κοιμηθω εκεινοι αρχιζουν "τα σπιτι το εχεις χαλια, δεν θα βγεις με τισ φιλες σου? θα τους χασεις ολους ετσι οπως πασ κ.α.)Δε λεω , να βοηθησουν προσπαθουν και πολλες φορες εχουν ανυσηχησει πραγματικα (πρωτη φορα ειδα τον πατερα μου να κλαιει τωρα στα 75 του εξαιτιας της καταστασης μου) αλλα δεν ξερουν πως...


και λεγοντας "της καταστασης μου" εννοω της ψυχολογικης αφου του ελεγα οτι ποναω και θελω να αυτοκτονησω

----------


## ERIKA

να σας πω και κατι?αληθεια δε πιστευω οτι κατι θα αλλαξει, απλα ειναι η μοιρα μου να φυγω.δε θελω να ποναω μονο πια , αυτο.και εδω που τα λεμε οσους γιατρους και να επισκευτω τη μοιρα δεν την αποφευγεις.ισως να ειναι και καλυτερα ετσι, εζησα ενα μεγαλο ερωτα και μια πιο μεγαλη απογοητευση.το ξερω οτι δεν προκειτε να ξανααγαπησω ετσι ουτε να φτιαξω τη ζωη μου (κανεις δε θα νοιαστει για μενα στη κατασταση μου).αρα καλυτερα να παιρνω το σκυλακι μου αγκαλια, να βλεπουμε τηλεοραση και να κοιμωμαστε παρεα. το μονο εμποδιο ειναι η δουλεια.....

----------


## anxious4ever

καταρχην σας ευχαριστω για το κοπλιμαν...χαχααχ!
μου αρεσει να βοηθαω αλλα δεν θα θελα να ειμαι ψυχοθερπαευτρια..προτιμω να το κανω εθελοντικα.
εχω κανει πολλα χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια κ ισως γι αυτο το μυαλο μου πια εχει γινει πιο αναλυτικο.
επισης να ξερετε οτι ολα ξεπερνιουνται..οσο εμεις θελουμε ομως.
πιθανον ερικα να εχεις βολευτει στην θεση του θυματος..κ γι αυτο νιωθεις ετσι ακομα.
δεν βλεπεις καποια βελτιωση γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θελεις.οταν ο εγκεφαλος συνηθισει μια κατασταση τοτε του ειναι δυσκολο να ξεβολευτει.πολλες φορες οταν επιανα πατο(καταθλιψη) φοβομουν να γινω καλα..δεν ξερω γιατι.
κατι με κολλαγε..
επισης ..να επισημανω οτι οσοι ανθρωποι βασανιζοτναι απο τετοια(αγχος, καταθλιψη, υποχονδριαση κ γενικα συμπτωματα στρες ) ειναι ανθρωποι που εχουν ενοχες κ το ασυνειδητο πιστευει οτι πρεπει να βασανιστει για να εξιλεωθει..αληθεια θελω να ρωτησω ερικα..χρωστας οντως σε καποιον τοσο πολυ??
πιστευεις οτι με το να αφαιρεσεις την ζωη σου τελικα θα εξιλεωθεις?
γιατι λοιπον...να κανεις κατι τετοιο?

----------


## anxious4ever

επισης ποτε μη θεωρεις οτι τα εχεις ζησει ολα..παντα υπαρχει κατι μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο που εχεις ηδη ζησει.
μεγαλοι ερωτες..υπαρχουν πολλοι.ερικα ξερεις αν υπαρχει αλλη?
εχεις εκτιμησει ποτε τον εαυτο σου?εχεις σκεφτει οτι εισαι μοναδικη?
ο καθενας μας εχιε να προσφερει κατι.εχεις σκεφτει αν μπορεις να προσφερεις σε καποιον κατι?σε καποιον φτωχο ας πουμε..σε καποιον αστεγο?
εχεις παει ποτε φαγητο σε καποιον που λιωνει απο την πεινα?γιατι λοιπον πιστευεις οτι εισαι αχρηστη κ δεν θα δωσει κανεις σημασια..αν κανεις τον εαυτο σου ΕΣΥ σκουληκι τοτε δεν φταινε κ οι αλλοι που ΔΕΝ σε βλεπουν κ σε πατανε.
γυρισε λιγο το μυαλο σου.
καθενας μας εχει πολλες πλευρες.αποδεξου τον εαυτο σου.εκανες λαθη οκ..ποιος σου ειπε οτι οι αλλοι δεν κανουν?κ τα δικα σου λαθη ειναι τοσο τρομερα ωστε να σου αξιζει να περνας τετοια τιμωρια?μα τι ειναι αυτα??ποιος σου τα εμαθε ολα αυτα???πες μου αληθεια..πες μου..σε τιμωρουσαν οι γονεις σου οταν εκανες καποια αταξια?

----------


## ERIKA

> καταρχην σας ευχαριστω για το κοπλιμαν...χαχααχ!
> μου αρεσει να βοηθαω αλλα δεν θα θελα να ειμαι ψυχοθερπαευτρια..προτιμω να το κανω εθελοντικα.
> εχω κανει πολλα χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια κ ισως γι αυτο το μυαλο μου πια εχει γινει πιο αναλυτικο.
> επισης να ξερετε οτι ολα ξεπερνιουνται..οσο εμεις θελουμε ομως.
> πιθανον ερικα να εχεις βολευτει στην θεση του θυματος..κ γι αυτο νιωθεις ετσι ακομα.
> δεν βλεπεις καποια βελτιωση γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θελεις.οταν ο εγκεφαλος συνηθισει μια κατασταση τοτε του ειναι δυσκολο να ξεβολευτει.πολλες φορες οταν επιανα πατο(καταθλιψη) φοβομουν να γινω καλα..δεν ξερω γιατι.
> κατι με κολλαγε..
> επισης ..να επισημανω οτι οσοι ανθρωποι βασανιζοτναι απο τετοια(αγχος, καταθλιψη, υποχονδριαση κ γενικα συμπτωματα στρες ) ειναι ανθρωποι που εχουν ενοχες κ το ασυνειδητο πιστευει οτι πρεπει να βασανιστει για να εξιλεωθει..αληθεια θελω να ρωτησω ερικα..χρωστας οντως σε καποιον τοσο πολυ??
> πιστευεις οτι με το να αφαιρεσεις την ζωη σου τελικα θα εξιλεωθεις?
> γιατι λοιπον...να κανεις κατι τετοιο?


πιστεθω οτι με το να φυγω θα τελειωσει το μαρτυριο μου.δε θελω να τιμωρησω κανενα.θελω να μην περναω πια αυτα που περναω.σιγουρα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν κανει πολυ μεγαλυτερα "εγκληματα" απο μενα.δε ξερω αλλα απο την εμπειρια μου θα ερθει η μερα που θα τα πληρωσουν διπλα και τριδιπλα οπως εγω

----------


## ERIKA

δεν με εχει τιμωρησει ποτε κανενασ εκτοσ απο τη πρωτη μου σχεση (καπως βιαια).εχω αυτοτιμωρηθει ομως πολλες φορες για τα λαθη που εχω κανει.μαλλον δεν εμαθα και τιποτα τελικα.συνεχιζω και αυτοκαταστρεφομαι και δεν εχει τελειωμο ολο αυτο....

----------


## anxious4ever

μαλιστα..δεν μπορω εγω να σε μεταπεισω.ο καθενας μας μονος του μπορει να βγει απο τον φαυλο κυκλο.
ο καθενας μας αποφασιζει κατα ποσο μπορει να βοηθησει ή οχι τον εαυτο του.
αν πιστευεις οτι δεν εχεις ελπιδα κανεις δεν μπορει να σου αλλαξει γνωμη.
ομως θα σου πω κατι...αν υποφερεις πολυ.εχεις την δυνατοτητα να το αλλαξεις.αν θελησεις.
δνε ημουν δυνατοτερη απο εσενα.αληθεια σου λεω.
δεν ειμαι πιο δυνατη απο κανεναν.περασα πολυ βαρυες καταστασεις.
εσκισα τις φλεβες μου με τα δοντια μου, νοσηλευθηκα με βαρυα καταθλιψη, κρισεις πανικου.μετα μου το γυρισε σε ΙΔΨ. εμμονες, ιδεοληψιες.πονος κ παλι πονος.
κ ομως τα καταφερα.κ παντα θα τα καταφερνω, οχι επειδη ειμαι πιο δυνατη απο εσενα..γιατι πολυ απλα εχω θεληση μαλλον.επειδη δεν ηθελα αλλο να ποναω τους γυρω μου..επειδη ηθελα κ γω να ζησω σαν καποιους αλλους.τους ζηλεψα που ηταν καλα κ ηταν ηρεμοι.ζηλευα.κ το ηθελα κ γω.κ εκανα τα παντα για να κοιμαμαι ησυχη τα βραδυα..αν αυτοκτονουσα θα βυθιζα τους αγαπημενους μου σε πονο..γιατι να το κανω αυτο?αφου τους αγαπω..

----------


## ERIKA

> μαλιστα..δεν μπορω εγω να σε μεταπεισω.ο καθενας μας μονος του μπορει να βγει απο τον φαυλο κυκλο.
> ο καθενας μας αποφασιζει κατα ποσο μπορει να βοηθησει ή οχι τον εαυτο του.
> αν πιστευεις οτι δεν εχεις ελπιδα κανεις δεν μπορει να σου αλλαξει γνωμη.
> ομως θα σου πω κατι...αν υποφερεις πολυ.εχεις την δυνατοτητα να το αλλαξεις.αν θελησεις.
> δνε ημουν δυνατοτερη απο εσενα.αληθεια σου λεω.
> δεν ειμαι πιο δυνατη απο κανεναν.περασα πολυ βαρυες καταστασεις.
> εσκισα τις φλεβες μου με τα δοντια μου, νοσηλευθηκα με βαρυα καταθλιψη, κρισεις πανικου.μετα μου το γυρισε σε ΙΔΨ. εμμονες, ιδεοληψιες.πονος κ παλι πονος.
> κ ομως τα καταφερα.κ παντα θα τα καταφερνω, οχι επειδη ειμαι πιο δυνατη απο εσενα..γιατι πολυ απλα εχω θεληση μαλλον.επειδη δεν ηθελα αλλο να ποναω τους γυρω μου..επειδη ηθελα κ γω να ζησω σαν καποιους αλλους.τους ζηλεψα που ηταν καλα κ ηταν ηρεμοι.ζηλευα.κ το ηθελα κ γω.κ εκανα τα παντα για να κοιμαμαι ησυχη τα βραδυα..αν αυτοκτονουσα θα βυθιζα τους αγαπημενους μου σε πονο..γιατι να το κανω αυτο?αφου τους αγαπω..


Πραγματικα σε θαυμαζω και το να μην πληγωσω τους δικουσ μου ειναι αυτο που με αποτρεπει απο ακραιες πραξεις.απλα δεν μπορω να ξαναγινω ο ανθρωπος που ημουν 3 χρονια πριν. αν μου λεγαν τοτε οτι θα ημουν ετσι θα γελαγα.μιλαμε για μεγαλη αυτοπεποιθηση και μια τελεια ζωη με προοπτικες.και μετα ηρθε το εντερο και καυαρευσαν ολα....

----------


## anxious4ever

ωραια λοιπον..να σε ρωτησω κατι λοιπον..γινεται εγω κ ολοι μας να ειμαστε οι ιδιοι που ειμασταν πριν 3 , 4 ,5 ,10 χρονια?
εχεις επισης σκεφτει οτι απο αυτο ισως γινεις αργοτερα ακομα "καλυτερη?"
επισης να ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο..πως εννοεις εσυ το καλυτερο?πως το εχεις στο μυαλο σου?
καλυτερος ειναι αυτος που εχει "αυτοπεποιθηση" τελικα?
γιατι αν ειναι ετσι ρε παιδι μου τοτε ολοι ειμαστε για τα μπαζα.
σορυ κιολας..αλλα εγω εκτιμω τους ανθρωπους που εχουν περασει δυσκολιες..κ μετα απεκτησαν αυοτπεποιθηση.κ οχι αυτους που δνε παθαινουν ποτε τιποτα κ δεινχουν παντα δυνατοι.
μαγκας ειναι αυτος που πεφτει κ ξανασηκωνεται κ οχι αυτος που δεν πεφτιε ποτε.

----------


## ERIKA

εχω πεσει κι εχω ξανασηκωθει πολλες φορες...επιβιωσα απο επαγγελματικες δυσκολιες, ενα ασχημο διαζυγιο , οικονομικα προβληματα...τα καταφερα αλλα ημουν ΥΓΙΗΣ.τωρα δεν ειμαι και δε μπορω να το αντιμετοπισω αυτο

----------


## anxious4ever

προοπτικες?
τι εννοεις?οτι τωρα δεν εχεις προοπτικες? 
τις προοπτικες εμεις οι ιδιοι τις δημιουργουμε..
νομιζω πως θα πρεπε να ξεκινησεις κ φαρμακοθεραπεια εκτος απο την ψυχοθεραπεια ..θα σε βοηθησει πολυ να αντιμετωπισεις τα προβληματα σου.
να σου παρεις μια ωθηση.
το χεις ποτε σκεφτει?παιρνεις κατι?αντικαταθλιπτικο ας πουμε?

----------


## ERIKA

> ωραια λοιπον..να σε ρωτησω κατι λοιπον..γινεται εγω κ ολοι μας να ειμαστε οι ιδιοι που ειμασταν πριν 3 , 4 ,5 ,10 χρονια?
> εχεις επισης σκεφτει οτι απο αυτο ισως γινεις αργοτερα ακομα "καλυτερη?"
> επισης να ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο..πως εννοεις εσυ το καλυτερο?πως το εχεις στο μυαλο σου?
> καλυτερος ειναι αυτος που εχει "αυτοπεποιθηση" τελικα?
> γιατι αν ειναι ετσι ρε παιδι μου τοτε ολοι ειμαστε για τα μπαζα.
> σορυ κιολας..αλλα εγω εκτιμω τους ανθρωπους που εχουν περασει δυσκολιες..κ μετα απεκτησαν αυοτπεποιθηση.κ οχι αυτους που δνε παθαινουν ποτε τιποτα κ δεινχουν παντα δυνατοι.
> μαγκας ειναι αυτος που πεφτει κ ξανασηκωνεται κ οχι αυτος που δεν πεφτιε ποτε.



να σε ρωτησω κι εγω κατι?τι στο πυροδωτησε ολο αυτο?ειχα κι εγω μια παρομοια εμπειρια με τον αδερφο μου που παραλιγο να τον χασουμε.και αυτοσ (οπως κι εσυ) το ξεπερασε και τωρα ειναι περισσοτερο απο καλα.οταν του μιλαω για αυτοκτονια μου λεει οτι "αυτη ειναι η μεγαλυτερη μαλακια" . σας θαυμαζω και τους δυο, αλλα θα ηθελα να ξερω πως σου συνεβη κατι τετοιο και πως το ξεπερασες (ειπαμε ψυχαναληση κανω ηδη)

----------


## anxious4ever

γιατι δεν εισαι υγιης?θελω να μου αναφερεις επιγραμματικα τα προβληματα υγειας που εχεις.αυστηρα επιγραμματικα ομως. με α,β,γ,.αν δεν σου ειναι δυσκολο σε παρακαλω.

----------


## ERIKA

> προοπτικες?
> τι εννοεις?οτι τωρα δεν εχεις προοπτικες? 
> τις προοπτικες εμεις οι ιδιοι τις δημιουργουμε..
> νομιζω πως θα πρεπε να ξεκινησεις κ φαρμακοθεραπεια εκτος απο την ψυχοθεραπεια ..θα σε βοηθησει πολυ να αντιμετωπισεις τα προβληματα σου.
> να σου παρεις μια ωθηση.
> το χεις ποτε σκεφτει?παιρνεις κατι?αντικαταθλιπτικο ας πουμε?


παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα και ηρεμηστικα εδω και ενα χρονο-χωρις τα αναμενομενα αποτελεσματα βεβαια

----------


## ERIKA

α. ευερεθιστο εντερο
β. διογκομενοι λεμφαδενες
γ. κυστικοι οζοι
δ. στοματικη CANDIDA
ε. δωδεκαδακτηλιτιδα

καιιιι, η βεβαιοτητα μου οτι εχω καποια σοβαρη ασθενεια (καρκινο, αυτοανοσο η δε ξερω τι αλλο) που λογο της ηλικιας μου και της εμφανισης μου (δε φαινομαι αρρωστη) οι γιατροι δε παιρνουν στα σοβαρα.

Επισης, κοπωση, μονιμη νυστα χωρισ να μπορω να κοιμηθω ομως, απαθεια για τα ΠΑΝΤΑ

----------


## anxious4ever

το ξεπερασα..πολυ δυσκολα η αληθεια ειναι.αφου πηρα ζαναξ κ σεροξατ για 4 μηνες.μετα νοσηλευθηκα δνε ξερω τι σκατα μου διναν.βρηκα τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου τον οποιο εβλεπα 2 φορες την εβδομαδα,για 6 μηνες εκανα ατομικη κ μετα με εβαλε σε ομαδα.
ηταν δυσκολο να ερθω αντιμετωπη με μενα ολα αυτα τα χρονια.πολλες φορες φοβομουν κ εκλαιγα απο αυτα που ανακαλυπτα για μενα.μου φαινονοντουσαν βουνα ..
ηταν ενας πολεμος που εδωσα πραγματικα.
εκοψα τα φαρμακα με προγραμμα γιατι ειχα παθει εξαρτηση.
με εβαλαν στα σπιτακια του δρομοκαιτειου με ολους τους ναρκομανεις.
ειχα παει κ στον ΟΚΑΝΑ.κ τι δεν επαθα κ τι δεν εκανα.
χιλιαδες ψυχοσωματικα χιλιαδες φοβοι κ ιδεες.
ειδκα με την ΙΔΨ ηταν πολυ πιο δυσκολο.φοβομουν τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο.
με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου ενιωσα ασφαλεια. αφεθηκα κ δουλεψαμε παρα πολυ μαζι.
ειχαμε γινει ενα! εμεινα μαζι του 14 χρονια!! κ βγηκα νικητρια.κ εννοειται οτι απο τοτε ειχα αλλα 4 επεισοδια.συνολο 5 στην ζωη μου.ομως τωρα πια τα διαχειριζομαι πιο ευκολα αν κ οταν εχω επεισοδιο παλι φοβαμαι κ χανω την μπαλα.ομως απλα το αποδεχτηκα οτι ειμαι αυτη κ οτι παντα ετσι θα ειμαι..κ να σου πω κ κατι.με αγαπαω ετσι οπως ειμαι με αυτα τα σκατα.τα εχω εκτιμησει ξερεις διοτι ρε συ οντως με εκαναν καλυτερο ανθρωπο..
δεν εκτιμω τους γραβατωμενους κ τις γκομενες τις ανεγκεφαλες που βρισκουν καποιον μονο κ μονο για να εχουν μια σχεση ή που εχουν μια δουλεια κ νομιζουν οτι καποιες ειναι.εκτιμω εμενα επειδη εχω περασει πολλα κ βγηκα ζωντανη.κ υποσχεθηκα στον εαυτο μου να βοηθαω αυτους που υποφερουν..με οποιονδηποτε τροπο.
επισης αυτην την περιοδο παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο κ παω καλα επειδη ειχα ενα επεισοδιο εξισου πολυ βαρυ τον απριλη..δεν φοβαμαι πια.ειμαι καλα.το αντιμετωπιζω οπως πρεπει.πιστευω υπαρχουν κ χειροτερα.

----------


## hapydays

Ερικα μηπως απλα πρεπει να σταματησεις να γρινιαζεις στον εαυτο σου??? 
Αν διαβασεις τα μηνυματα σου θα διακρινεις μια γκρινια κ μια αρνητικοτητα απεναντι σου!! Στο ιδιο σου το σωμα! 
Σταματα κοριτσι μου! 
Μην το κανεις αυτο σε σενα!!!! Πως να μη διαναρτυρηθει το σωμα σου?

----------


## ERIKA

> το ξεπερασα..πολυ δυσκολα η αληθεια ειναι.αφου πηρα ζαναξ κ σεροξατ για 4 μηνες.μετα νοσηλευθηκα δνε ξερω τι σκατα μου διναν.βρηκα τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου τον οποιο εβλεπα 2 φορες την εβδομαδα,για 6 μηνες εκανα ατομικη κ μετα με εβαλε σε ομαδα.
> ηταν δυσκολο να ερθω αντιμετωπη με μενα ολα αυτα τα χρονια.πολλες φορες φοβομουν κ εκλαιγα απο αυτα που ανακαλυπτα για μενα.μου φαινονοντουσαν βουνα ..
> ηταν ενας πολεμος που εδωσα πραγματικα.
> εκοψα τα φαρμακα με προγραμμα γιατι ειχα παθει εξαρτηση.
> με εβαλαν στα σπιτακια του δρομοκαιτειου με ολους τους ναρκομανεις.
> ειχα παει κ στον ΟΚΑΝΑ.κ τι δεν επαθα κ τι δεν εκανα.
> χιλιαδες ψυχοσωματικα χιλιαδες φοβοι κ ιδεες.
> ειδκα με την ΙΔΨ ηταν πολυ πιο δυσκολο.φοβομουν τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο.
> με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου ενιωσα ασφαλεια. αφεθηκα κ δουλεψαμε παρα πολυ μαζι.
> ...


ναι οντος το χειροτερο ειναι να μην εχεισ την υγεια σου...κι ετσι αισθανομαι τωρα.σε καμια περιπτωση δε μπορω να διανοηθω τι περασες.μπραβο κοριτσι μου

----------


## marsad

Ερικα, μηπως εχει συμβει τιποτα στην οικογενεια σου κ φοβασαι τοσο για την υγεια σου; εννοω μηπως ειχαν οτιδηποτε οι γονεις σου κ φοβασαι τη κληρονομικοτητα κλπ; και αγχωνεσαι τοσο για την υγεια σου;

----------


## anxious4ever

οκ..λοιπον επειδη ξερω κ απο ιατρικη(χαχαχα) ..να σου πω γιατις "αρρωστιες " σου.
δεν υπαρχει αυτοανοσο που να δημιουργει ολα αυτα μαζι.
το στρες χτυπαει λεμφαδενες, στομαχι εντερο.
λεμφαδενες πρησμενοι = ιωση, κουραση, αγχος
εντερο ευερεθιστο = στρες
κυστικοι οζοι= θυρεοειδης που ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να παθει κατι..αν οι κυστικοι οζοι ειναι λιγοτεροι του 1 εκατοστου δεν δηλωνουν κακοηθεια.αν ειναι ανω του ενος εκατοστου γινεται παρακεντηση.κατω απο ενα εκατοστο ΔΕΝ γινεται παρακεντηση.δεν γινεται τιποτα.απλα υπαρχουν κ δεν ενοχλουν.εχιε ολη η ελλαδα (στο ξαναπα).
στοματικη CANDIDA = μυκητας ο πιο συχνος απο ολους που τον εχουμε ολοι μεσα μας κ κανει υπερπληθυσμο οταν πεφτει το ανοσοποιητικο μας λογω στρες.ειχα candida 1μιση χρονο κ το αντιμετωπισα με πλυσεις χαμομηλιου.εφυγε .δεν υπαρχει πια προβλημα.αποτελεσματικο ειναι κ το τειοδενρο (ελαιο τειοδενρου) κ ακομα καλυτερα πλυσεις στοματος καθε μερα με νερο κ σοδα.
αν εχεις οντως candida κανε το εξης τεστ, πρωι μολις σηκωθεις βαλε σε ενα κρασοποτηρο νερακι κ φτυσε μεσα , αν το σαλιο σου που αιωρειται στο ποτηρι κανει ποδαρακια απο κατω σαν συννεφακια τοτε ναι εχεις candida.πολυ συχνο κ καθολου επικινδυνο για την υγεια.κανε πλυσεις σοδα με νερο κ φτυνε καθε πρωι στο ποτηρακι ...σε λιγο καιρο θα εξαλειφθει ο μυκητας.
δωσεκαδακτυλιτιδα = ελικοβακτηριδιο του πυλωρου..επισης συχνο προβλημα.
παρε βιταμινες να τονωσεις το ανοσοποιητικο σου.
προτεινω μια πολυβιταμινη.απο το πολυ στρες τα χει παιξει το καιμενο το σωμα.ολα αυτα μαζι δεν αποτελουν ΜΙΑ ασθενεια οπως καρκινος για παραδειγμα.
επισης απο την καθηζηση του αιματος καταλαβαινουν αν υπατρχει καρκινος κ απο τα λευκα αιμοσφαιρια.αν οι εξετασεις αυτες ηταν καλες τοτε δεν εχεις τιποτα.
αλλα κ απο μια φλεγμονουλα να εχουμε τα λευκα μας ανεβαινουν.φλεγμονη δε σημαινει καρκινος.ολα οσα εχεις ειναι ξεχωριστα πραμτα αντιμετωπιζονται μια χαρα ....δεν καταλαβαινω...γιατι επιμενεις τοσο?χαζοι ειναι οι γιατροι?

----------


## ERIKA

> Ερικα μηπως απλα πρεπει να σταματησεις να γρινιαζεις στον εαυτο σου??? 
> Αν διαβασεις τα μηνυματα σου θα διακρινεις μια γκρινια κ μια αρνητικοτητα απεναντι σου!! Στο ιδιο σου το σωμα! 
> Σταματα κοριτσι μου! 
> Μην το κανεις αυτο σε σενα!!!! Πως να μη διαναρτυρηθει το σωμα σου?



παντα το αγαπουσα το σωμα μου.τωρα προσπαθω να το αγαπησω αλλα δε μ'αφηνει (ειμαι παντα πρησμενη, δε μπορω να ντυνομαι οπως ντυνομουν γιατι η κοιλια μου ειναι συνηθως φουσκωμενη) δε μπορω να συνεχισω το χορο που τοσο αγαπω γιατι με "τραβαει" το εντερο....εν ολιγοις το σωμα μου εχει γινει ο εχθρος μου

----------


## ERIKA

> Ερικα, μηπως εχει συμβει τιποτα στην οικογενεια σου κ φοβασαι τοσο για την υγεια σου; εννοω μηπως ειχαν οτιδηποτε οι γονεις σου κ φοβασαι τη κληρονομικοτητα κλπ; και αγχωνεσαι τοσο για την υγεια σου;


οχι, κληρονομικοτητα δεν υπαρχει.η μονη "δυσαρεστη εμπειρια" καρκινου που εζησα απο κοντα ηταν οταν ασθενησε η μητερα του πρωην μου και μπαινοβγαιναμε στα νοσοκομεια (ταυτοχρονα και ο αδερφος του).ποτε δεν ειχα ζησει παρομοιες καταστασεις και ποτε δεν ημουν υποχονδρια

----------


## thura7

> οχι, κληρονομικοτητα δεν υπαρχει.η μονη "δυσαρεστη εμπειρια" καρκινου που εζησα απο κοντα ηταν οταν ασθενησε η μητερα του πρωην μου και μπαινοβγαιναμε στα νοσοκομεια (ταυτοχρονα και ο αδερφος του).ποτε δεν ειχα ζησει παρομοιες καταστασεις και ποτε δεν ημουν υποχονδρια


ερρικα συγνωμμη αλλα μασ δουλευεισ ψιλο χαζι.. και οταν ανθρωποι λενε ψεματα η κοροιδευουν κ παιζουν με τη νοημοσυνη του αλλου με βγαζει εκτοσ ελεγχου.. αποχ τεσ η μπουμ κ ολοι οι υπολοιποι σε βοηθανε κ συ γελας που καταφερεσ να κοροιδεψεις..
το 2010 εγραφεσ οτι ησουν 27 χρονων κ τωρα λεσ 35..ποτε εφτασεσ τοσο γρηγορα στα 35?
λεσ το 2010 οτι ο πατερας σου ειναι 80 κ τωρα 75..δηλαδη μικραινει με τα χρονια..
τωρα λεσ στη μαρσαντ οτι δε εχει κληρονομικοτητα γιατι οι δικοι σ ηταν υγιησ..το 2010 αλλα αλλαγεσ..
τι απο ολα συμβαινει? κ αμα δε θυμασαι θα σ θυμισω εγω τωρα..

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...168#post156168

----------


## ERIKA

> οκ..λοιπον επειδη ξερω κ απο ιατρικη(χαχαχα) ..να σου πω γιατις "αρρωστιες " σου.
> δεν υπαρχει αυτοανοσο που να δημιουργει ολα αυτα μαζι.
> το στρες χτυπαει λεμφαδενες, στομαχι εντερο.
> λεμφαδενες πρησμενοι = ιωση, κουραση, αγχος
> εντερο ευερεθιστο = στρες
> κυστικοι οζοι= θυρεοειδης που ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να παθει κατι..αν οι κυστικοι οζοι ειναι λιγοτεροι του 1 εκατοστου δεν δηλωνουν κακοηθεια.αν ειναι ανω του ενος εκατοστου γινεται παρακεντηση.κατω απο ενα εκατοστο ΔΕΝ γινεται παρακεντηση.δεν γινεται τιποτα.απλα υπαρχουν κ δεν ενοχλουν.εχιε ολη η ελλαδα (στο ξαναπα).
> στοματικη CANDIDA = μυκητας ο πιο συχνος απο ολους που τον εχουμε ολοι μεσα μας κ κανει υπερπληθυσμο οταν πεφτει το ανοσοποιητικο μας λογω στρες.ειχα candida 1μιση χρονο κ το αντιμετωπισα με πλυσεις χαμομηλιου.εφυγε .δεν υπαρχει πια προβλημα.αποτελεσματικο ειναι κ το τειοδενρο (ελαιο τειοδενρου) κ ακομα καλυτερα πλυσεις στοματος καθε μερα με νερο κ σοδα.
> αν εχεις οντως candida κανε το εξης τεστ, πρωι μολις σηκωθεις βαλε σε ενα κρασοποτηρο νερακι κ φτυσε μεσα , αν το σαλιο σου που αιωρειται στο ποτηρι κανει ποδαρακια απο κατω σαν συννεφακια τοτε ναι εχεις candida.πολυ συχνο κ καθολου επικινδυνο για την υγεια.κανε πλυσεις σοδα με νερο κ φτυνε καθε πρωι στο ποτηρακι ...σε λιγο καιρο θα εξαλειφθει ο μυκητας.
> δωσεκαδακτυλιτιδα = ελικοβακτηριδιο του πυλωρου..επισης συχνο προβλημα.
> ...


ΕΛΙΚΟΒΑΚΤΗΡΙΔΙΟ , δεν εχω, ΤΚΕ φυσιολογικοτατη , λευκα και λοιπες εξετασεις (18χρονου οπως μου ειπε ο παθολογος μου), γυναικολογικα, αψογα, οι οζοι μικροτεροι του εκατοστου, εκανα και απο μονη μου καρκινικους δεικτες και αυτοι φυσιολογικοι.τοτε γιατι διαολο αισθανομαι τοσο χαλια????παιρνω προβιοτικα και πολυβιταμινες (v 2000- solgar) , τι αλλο να κανω????βεβαια, οπως ξαναειπα το οτι καπνιζω ειναι ενας λογος ανυσηχιας, αλλα ελα που με τοσο αγχος δε μπορω να το σταματησω το ρημαδι....

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω απο χωρω απο την συζητηση, φευγω απο δω που ειμαι.εχω δουλεια.ευχομαι ολα καλα! τα λεμε!

----------


## hapydays

Χαχαχαχαχα!!!! 
ξερεις ποσα χρονια με ταλαιπωρει το εντερο? ποσες φορες πηγα επειγοντα με κολικους κ ποσες με εμφραξη???
Μια χαρα εισαι.... κ επισης κ γω με αυτοανοσο θυρεοειδη ειμαι! κ νοσοφοβικη ειμαι... κ τωρα απεκτησα κ ενα καλο ασθμα!!!! κ κνιδωση εχω.... κ αλλα πολλα! τι τα θες τωρα???? 
Ειναι ταλαιπωρια αλλα δεν σε σκοτωνει!!! τιποτα απο αυτα που λες δν ειναι επικυνδινο για τη ζωη σου! 
Αστα να ειναι για να σε αφησουν να εισαι!!!! μν ξυπνας το πρωι κ ψαχνεις να δεις τι εχεις σημερα κ ποσο εντονο ειναι!!! Αφου εχεις ψαχτει!!!
Αν εχεις κανα καινουριο συμπτωμα τοτε πας γιατρο!!!! αφου αυτα που εχεις τα ξερεις!!!!

----------


## marsad

> ερρικα συγνωμμη αλλα μασ δουλευεισ ψιλο χαζι.. και οταν ανθρωποι λενε ψεματα η κοροιδευουν κ παιζουν με τη νοημοσυνη του αλλου με βγαζει εκτοσ ελεγχου.. αποχ τεσ η μπουμ κ ολοι οι υπολοιποι σε βοηθανε κ συ γελας που καταφερεσ να κοροιδεψεις..
> το 2010 εγραφεσ οτι ησουν 27 χρονων κ τωρα λεσ 35..ποτε εφτασεσ τοσο γρηγορα στα 35?
> λεσ το 2010 οτι ο πατερας σου ειναι 80 κ τωρα 75..δηλαδη μικραινει με τα χρονια..
> τωρα λεσ στη μαρσαντ οτι δε εχει κληρονομικοτητα γιατι οι δικοι σ ηταν υγιησ..το 2010 αλλα αλλαγεσ..
> τι απο ολα συμβαινει? κ αμα δε θυμασαι θα σ θυμισω εγω τωρα..
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...168#post156168


απαπα... οτι ναναι....

----------


## anxious4ever

> ΕΛΙΚΟΒΑΚΤΗΡΙΔΙΟ , δεν εχω, ΤΚΕ φυσιολογικοτατη , λευκα και λοιπες εξετασεις (18χρονου οπως μου ειπε ο παθολογος μου), γυναικολογικα, αψογα, οι οζοι μικροτεροι του εκατοστου, εκανα και απο μονη μου καρκινικους δεικτες και αυτοι φυσιολογικοι.τοτε γιατι διαολο αισθανομαι τοσο χαλια????παιρνω προβιοτικα και πολυβιταμινες (v 2000- solgar) , τι αλλο να κανω????βεβαια, οπως ξαναειπα το οτι καπνιζω ειναι ενας λογος ανυσηχιας, αλλα ελα που με τοσο αγχος δε μπορω να το σταματησω το ρημαδι....


ρε κοπελα μου! ειπα να φυγω κ το ειδα τελευταια στιγμη..μια χαρα εισαι! εκανες κ καρκινικους δεικτες??
ε τοτε ακομα καλυτερα.δεν εχεις να φοβασαι κατι!
θα σου το ελεγαν οι γιατροι.
απο το αγχος ειναι ολα!! ολα! εγω επαθα ουρολοιμωξη κ εβγαζα αιμα κ ταυτοχρονα γαστρενεριτιδα αφυδατωση κ εκανα 10 εμετους + ΠΥΡΕΤΟ!επειδη ειχα στρες τον απριλη.μολις συνηλθα απο το στρες περασαν ολα!

----------


## hapydays

> ερρικα συγνωμμη αλλα μασ δουλευεισ ψιλο χαζι.. και οταν ανθρωποι λενε ψεματα η κοροιδευουν κ παιζουν με τη νοημοσυνη του αλλου με βγαζει εκτοσ ελεγχου.. αποχ τεσ η μπουμ κ ολοι οι υπολοιποι σε βοηθανε κ συ γελας που καταφερεσ να κοροιδεψεις..
> το 2010 εγραφεσ οτι ησουν 27 χρονων κ τωρα λεσ 35..ποτε εφτασεσ τοσο γρηγορα στα 35?
> λεσ το 2010 οτι ο πατερας σου ειναι 80 κ τωρα 75..δηλαδη μικραινει με τα χρονια..
> τωρα λεσ στη μαρσαντ οτι δε εχει κληρονομικοτητα γιατι οι δικοι σ ηταν υγιησ..το 2010 αλλα αλλαγεσ..
> τι απο ολα συμβαινει? κ αμα δε θυμασαι θα σ θυμισω εγω τωρα..
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...168#post156168


Ε!!!! ΟΧΙ!!!!!

----------


## thura7

> Ε!!!! ΟΧΙ!!!!!



τιιιιιιιι? αδικο εχω?

----------


## ERIKA

> ερρικα συγνωμμη αλλα μασ δουλευεισ ψιλο χαζι.. και οταν ανθρωποι λενε ψεματα η κοροιδευουν κ παιζουν με τη νοημοσυνη του αλλου με βγαζει εκτοσ ελεγχου.. αποχ τεσ η μπουμ κ ολοι οι υπολοιποι σε βοηθανε κ συ γελας που καταφερεσ να κοροιδεψεις..
> το 2010 εγραφεσ οτι ησουν 27 χρονων κ τωρα λεσ 35..ποτε εφτασεσ τοσο γρηγορα στα 35?
> λεσ το 2010 οτι ο πατερας σου ειναι 80 κ τωρα 75..δηλαδη μικραινει με τα χρονια..
> τωρα λεσ στη μαρσαντ οτι δε εχει κληρονομικοτητα γιατι οι δικοι σ ηταν υγιησ..το 2010 αλλα αλλαγεσ..
> τι απο ολα συμβαινει? κ αμα δε θυμασαι θα σ θυμισω εγω τωρα..
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...168#post156168


τοτε μιλουσα για ενα προβλημα του πατερα τιου πρωην μου (ειχα αναφερει και το καρκινο τησ μητερας του και του αδερφου του και την αρνηση του πατερα του για βοηθεια), απλα το ανεφερα ως δικο μου γιατι δεν ηθελα να καταλαβει εκεινος οτι συζητουσα σε φορουμ για τα δικα του προβληματα.ειλικρινα, δεν ηθελα τωτε ουτε θελω τωρα να κοροιδεψω κανεναν.ολα αυτα ειναι αληθεια (ο πρωην μου το 2010 ηταν 27 βλεπεις ειναι μικροτερος απο μενα)

----------


## thura7

> τοτε μιλουσα για ενα προβλημα του πατερα τιου πρωην μου (ειχα αναφερει και το καρκινο τησ μητερας του και του αδερφου του και την αρνηση του πατερα του για βοηθεια), απλα το ανεφερα ως δικο μου γιατι δεν ηθελα να καταλαβει εκεινος οτι συζητουσα σε φορουμ για τα δικα του προβληματα.ειλικρινα, δεν ηθελα τωτε ουτε θελω τωρα να κοροιδεψω κανεναν.ολα αυτα ειναι αληθεια (ο πρωην μου το 2010 ηταν 27 βλεπεις ειναι μικροτερος απο μενα)


οκ...παω πασο τοτε..

----------


## ERIKA

> εγω απο χωρω απο την συζητηση, φευγω απο δω που ειμαι.εχω δουλεια.ευχομαι ολα καλα! τα λεμε!


ευχαριστω για ολα....

----------


## anxious4ever

ερικα αυτο το μνμ το 2010 ειναι δικο σου???μμμμ...
ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.
ΚΑΤ'ΑΡΧΑΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ 27 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ.Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΠΑΘΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 3 ΜΕΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΝΟΣΤΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΗΜΙΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΕΣ.ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ (ΑΦΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΒΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΣΗΛΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ) ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ (80 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ , ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΡΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΕΙΣΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ) ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΣΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΟΣΤΑΕΙ 70.000 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΘΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΨΗ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΦΑΙΡΟΥΝ ΥΓΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΝΕΥΜΟΝΑ.
ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΟΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΩ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΙΑΤΡΟΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΛΥΨΗ (ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ).ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΙΡΟΥΝ ΑΚΡΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ.ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΓΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΘΟΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΖΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΗΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΤΟΥ (ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ).ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΩ, ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ!!!!

----------


## ERIKA

> οκ...παω πασο τοτε..


thura δε παιζω με τετοια πραγματα και ειλικρινα με εχετε βοηθησει πολυ σ'αυτο το forum.αυτη ειναι η αληθεια και η μονη αληθεια....συγνωμη αν αθελα μου σε συγχησα

----------


## ERIKA

> ερικα αυτο το μνμ το 2010 ειναι δικο σου???μμμμ...
> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.
> ΚΑΤ'ΑΡΧΑΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ 27 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ Η ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ.Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΠΑΘΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 3 ΜΕΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΝΟΣΤΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΗΜΙΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΕΣ.ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ (ΑΦΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΒΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΣΗΛΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ) ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ (80 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ , ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΡΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΕΙΣΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ) ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΣΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΟΣΤΑΕΙ 70.000 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΘΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΨΗ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΦΑΙΡΟΥΝ ΥΓΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΝΕΥΜΟΝΑ.
> ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΟΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΩ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΙΑΤΡΟΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΛΥΨΗ (ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ).ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΔΕΡΦΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΙΡΟΥΝ ΑΚΡΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ.ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΓΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΘΟΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΖΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΗΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΤΟΥ (ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ).ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΩ, ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ!!!!


τοτε μιλουσα για ενα προβλημα του πατερα τιου πρωην μου (ειχα αναφερει και το καρκινο τησ μητερας του και του αδερφου του και την αρνηση του πατερα του για βοηθεια), απλα το ανεφερα ως δικο μου γιατι δεν ηθελα να καταλαβει εκεινος οτι συζητουσα σε φορουμ για τα δικα του προβληματα.ειλικρινα, δεν ηθελα τωτε ουτε θελω τωρα να κοροιδεψω κανεναν.ολα αυτα ειναι αληθεια (ο πρωην μου το 2010 ηταν 27 βλεπεις ειναι μικροτερος απο μενα)

----------


## anxious4ever

οκ..εχε το νου σου οτι ο γραπτος λογος μενει εδω.
νομιζω οτι θα πρεπε να ησουν πιο ξεκαθαρη κ τοτε κ τωρα.εδω υποστηριζουμε ανθρωπους που υποφερουν κ μεις θελουμε να μας βοηθουν ανθρωποι αληθινοι.

----------


## hapydays

> τιιιιιιιι? αδικο εχω?


οχι βεβαια! 
ευτυχως που που υπαρχει απαντηση στο ερωτημα σου!
ειναι οντως ασχημο να νιωθεις οτι εξαπατασαι....

----------


## ERIKA

το αντιλαμβανομαι και το σεβομαι.τα προβληματα τοτε οπως και τωρα ηταν και ειναι περα για περα αληθινα, γι αυτο μπορω να σε διαβεβαιωσω.εκτιμω αφανταστα το χρονο σας και την προσπαθεια σας να με βοηθησετε.το ξερω οτι μενουν τα γραπτα , απλα ως αληθινη ιστορια δεν περιμενα οτι θα ειχε αρνητικο αντικτυπο. ισως θα επρεπε να το εχω πει απο την αρχη....αδε που μου τα θυμησατε τωρα και εκνευριστικα....ποσα περασα τοτε και πως με πουλησε τωρα....να σου πω την αληθεια πραγματικα βιωνα το προβλημα του ως δικο μου

----------


## ERIKA

> Χαχαχαχαχα!!!! 
> ξερεις ποσα χρονια με ταλαιπωρει το εντερο? ποσες φορες πηγα επειγοντα με κολικους κ ποσες με εμφραξη???
> Μια χαρα εισαι.... κ επισης κ γω με αυτοανοσο θυρεοειδη ειμαι! κ νοσοφοβικη ειμαι... κ τωρα απεκτησα κ ενα καλο ασθμα!!!! κ κνιδωση εχω.... κ αλλα πολλα! τι τα θες τωρα???? 
> Ειναι ταλαιπωρια αλλα δεν σε σκοτωνει!!! τιποτα απο αυτα που λες δν ειναι επικυνδινο για τη ζωη σου! 
> Αστα να ειναι για να σε αφησουν να εισαι!!!! μν ξυπνας το πρωι κ ψαχνεις να δεις τι εχεις σημερα κ ποσο εντονο ειναι!!! Αφου εχεις ψαχτει!!!
> Αν εχεις κανα καινουριο συμπτωμα τοτε πας γιατρο!!!! αφου αυτα που εχεις τα ξερεις!!!!


αυτο λεω να κανω, να τα αφησω μπας και μ'αφησουν......

----------


## ERIKA

> οχι βεβαια! 
> ευτυχως που που υπαρχει απαντηση στο ερωτημα σου!
> ειναι οντως ασχημο να νιωθεις οτι εξαπατασαι....


να τονισω μονο οτι σας ειπα για τη μητερα και τον αδερφο του πριν ανασυρετε την προηγουμενη μου καταχωρηση (ετσι για να υπερασπιστω κι εγω λιγακι τον εαυτο μου, ε?)

----------


## ERIKA

το κερατο μου παλι σημερα!ξυπμησα στις 6.30 με αγχος και αρχισα το καπνισμα μανιωδος....γιατι ξυπναω ετσι?

----------


## ERIKA

καιιιι βεβαια καλος τα τα σωματικα παλι!πονοσ αριστερα δεξια χαμηλα στη κοιλια , φουσκομα και τα συναφη ποναει και η πλατη μου και εχω μια ακατανοικητη αναγκη για υπνο (κοιμωμουνα< απο τις 10 χθεσ)

----------


## ERIKA

ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΠΟΙΑ, ΖΩΗ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΟ?????

----------


## hapydays

Ρε συ κοριτσακι μου.... ενα εντερο ειναι!!! σταματα να γκρινιαζεις!!! σου γκρινιαζει κ αυτο!!! αστο το κακομοιρο να ηρεμησει!!! μν ασχολεισαι με τη παρτη του!!! (φιλικα!)

----------


## ERIKA

> Ρε συ κοριτσακι μου.... ενα εντερο ειναι!!! σταματα να γκρινιαζεις!!! σου γκρινιαζει κ αυτο!!! αστο το κακομοιρο να ηρεμησει!!! μν ασχολεισαι με τη παρτη του!!! (φιλικα!)


μακαρι να ναι ετσι....

----------


## hapydays

> μακαρι να ναι ετσι....


Ετσι ειναι!!! κολονοσκοπιση εκανες! μαγνητικη εκανες! τι αλλο θες? βαλε τις εξετασεις σε ενα σημειο να βλεπεις οτι ειναι καλες για να πειθεσαι!
Τ Ε Λ Ο Σ ! τελειωσε το!!!! μονοι μας τα κανουμε αυτα κ μονοι μας παλευουμε κ μονοι μας τα σταματαμε!!! εχουμε κανει τρελες αναλυσεις περι εντερων εδω μεσα... αμα ψαξεις θα δεις πολλες!!!

----------


## ERIKA

> Ετσι ειναι!!! κολονοσκοπιση εκανες! μαγνητικη εκανες! τι αλλο θες? βαλε τις εξετασεις σε ενα σημειο να βλεπεις οτι ειναι καλες για να πειθεσαι!
> Τ Ε Λ Ο Σ ! τελειωσε το!!!! μονοι μας τα κανουμε αυτα κ μονοι μας παλευουμε κ μονοι μας τα σταματαμε!!! εχουμε κανει τρελες αναλυσεις περι εντερων εδω μεσα... αμα ψαξεις θα δεις πολλες!!!


αμ δε που τελειωνει εδω.σημερα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εχω κατι στους πνευμονες η και στα κοκκαλα.

----------


## ERIKA

καιιι, μετα απο πολυυυυυυ καιρο κανονισα ραντεβου με καποιον.μεχρι εδω καλα αλλα guess what!ειναι γιατρος! (αναποφευκτο αφου συχναζω στα νοσοκομεια τελευταια).αντε τωρα να δουμε τι ραντεβου θα ναι αυτο....θα του λεω ποναω εδω,εδω,εδω...να παρω και τις εξετασεις μαζι μηπως????ετσι οπως παω δε θα με πλησιαζει ανθρωπος στο τελος

----------


## hapydays

μη του τα πρηξεις του ανθρωπου κ τρεχει!!! τν χρειαζομαστε!!!!
αντε κ να περασεις καλα! φορα το καλυτερο χαμογελο σου!!!

----------


## ERIKA

> μη του τα πρηξεις του ανθρωπου κ τρεχει!!! τν χρειαζομαστε!!!!
> αντε κ να περασεις καλα! φορα το καλυτερο χαμογελο σου!!!


Καλο μηνα!Δυσκολα τα πραγματα.πλακοθηκα στα παυσιπονα ντυθηκα -στολιστηκα και πηγα αποφασισμενη να μη δωσω καμια σημασια στα προβληματα υγειας μου.ολα καλα μεχρι που αρχισε να μου λεει περιστατικα απο τη διυλεια του.Φρικαρα!νομιζα οτι τα εχω οοοοολα αυτα μαζι.με επιασε το εντερο (η οτι αλλο ειναι αυτο τελος παντων) και εφυγα αρον-αρον......

----------


## στελιος66

Για το φουσκωμα στο εντερο να παρεις καψουλες φυτικου ενεργου ανθρακα της arkopharma,κανει θαυματα!!

----------


## ERIKA

> Για το φουσκωμα στο εντερο να παρεις καψουλες φυτικου ενεργου ανθρακα της arkopharma,κανει θαυματα!!


το δοκιμασα κι αυτο...αποτελεσμα μηδεν!σας λεω , εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα!καποια στιγμη πηρα simeco (με τη συμφωνη γνωμη της γαστρεντερολοπου φυσικα) το οποιο βοηθησε προσωρινα αλλα παλι τιποτα.δεν ειναι και το μονο προβλημα βλεπεις, απλα αλλο ενα συμπτωμα που επιβαρυνει τη κατασταση.μεγαλη δυσκολια εχω με το πρηξημο στη κοιλια που την αισθανομαι συνεχεια γεματη και με δυσκολευει στη διατροφη γιατι εχω συνεχως αισθημα κορεσμου.ολοι οι υπερηχοι που εχω κανει παντος αναφερουν αεροπληθεια κοιλιακης χωρας και δυσκολια στην εξεταση γιατι το εντερο ειναι φουσκομενο και δεν μπορουν να το προσπελασουν ευκολα

----------


## ERIKA

γι αυτο σασ λεω ζωη ειναι αυτη?ουτε το φαγητο δεν ευχαριστιεμαι πια!καφεδες, αναψυκτικα, πότα κομμενα επισης.μονο το τσιγαρο δεν εκοψα ακομα αλλα για εκει το παω κι αυτο.....

----------


## ERIKA

η καινοθργια μου εμμονη δε εχει να κανει με κατι φυσαλιδες αερα που βρηκε ο γυναικολογος μου στη μητρα (κατα τη γνωμη του τισ προκαλεσε καποιο βακτηριδιο) αλλα η καλλιεργεια εδειξε μονο κατι μυκητες (πολυ συνηθες).παιρνω λοιπον γαστρεντερολογο και ροταω αν μπορουν να μεταφερθουν τα αερια του εντερου στη μητρα.αφου μου ειπε παλι "ποιος στα ειπε αυτα" μου ειπε οτι μονο στη περιπτωση συριγκιου και πριν προλαβω να συνεχισω μου λειε ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ και δεν το ξανασυζητησε.εγω βεβαια το εψαξα στο internet και εφριξα....

----------


## στελιος66

Αεροπληθεια κοιλιακης χωρας διεγνωσαν και σε'μενα σε υπερβολικο βαθμο,αλλα με τη ομοιοπαθητικη ολα καλα.

----------


## ERIKA

> Αεροπληθεια κοιλιακης χωρας διεγνωσαν και σε'μενα σε υπερβολικο βαθμο,αλλα με τη ομοιοπαθητικη ολα καλα.


ηδη ειμαι σε αναζητηση ομοιοπαθητικου.θελω να το ψαξω και λιγο καλυτερα.θα ρωτουσα και τη ψυχιατρο μου αν ξερει κανενα αλλα ειναι σε αδεια τωρα....

----------


## Macgyver

ΕΡΙΚΑ, εγω για το φουσκωμα στο παιρνω TUMBIOTIX , φυτικο κ αποτελεσματικο . Για γκουγκλαρε το , 15 ευρω οι 30 καψουλες . Το σιμεκο , δεν κανει γιαυτη την δουλεια , ουτε τα αλλα αντιοξινα .

----------


## ERIKA

> ΕΡΙΚΑ, εγω για το φουσκωμα στο παιρνω TUMBIOTIX , φυτικο κ αποτελεσματικο . Για γκουγκλαρε το , 15 ευρω οι 30 καψουλες . Το σιμεκο , δεν κανει γιαυτη την δουλεια , ουτε τα αλλα αντιοξινα .


ευχαριστω αν αναφερεσαι παντως σ'αυτο της quest ειναι αυτο που παιρνω ηδη.ρε παιδια , τιποτα δε πιανει σε μενα????

----------


## Macgyver

> ευχαριστω αν αναφερεσαι παντως σ'αυτο της quest ειναι αυτο που παιρνω ηδη.ρε παιδια , τιποτα δε πιανει σε μενα????



Nαι , ΕΡΙΚΑ , στης κουεστ αναφερομαι . Buscopan εχεις δοκιμασει ? σεμενα δουλευει ( ολα δουλευουν σε μενα !!!!!! ) ειμαι λαιτ περιπτωση ομως .

----------


## ERIKA

> Nαι , ΕΡΙΚΑ , στης κουεστ αναφερομαι . Buscopan εχεις δοκιμασει ? σεμενα δουλευει ( ολα δουλευουν σε μενα !!!!!! ) ειμαι λαιτ περιπτωση ομως .


kai buscopan kai ooola ta spasmolitika.o ponos ypoxorei prosorina to provlhma stis kenoseis pote.gi afto leo re paidia oti de mporei, kati exw....

----------


## Macgyver

Το μονο που μενει ειναι γαστροσκοπηση κ κολονωσκοπηση , αλλα δεν υπαρχουν , εκτος αν εχεις σπαστικη κολιτιδα .

----------


## ERIKA

> Το μονο που μενει ειναι γαστροσκοπηση κ κολονωσκοπηση , αλλα δεν υπαρχουν , εκτος αν εχεις σπαστικη κολιτιδα .


exv kanei 2 kolonoskophseis kai 2 gastroskophseis.sth deyterh kolonoskophsh anaferei oti to entero einai polyelikto kai spastiko kai h diagnosh einai eyerethisto entero,poia einai h diafora apo th spastikh kollitida?nomiza oti einai to idio pragma

----------


## Macgyver

Οντως , ΕΡΙΚΑ , το ευερεθιστο εντερο ειναι η σπαστικη κολιτιδα . Πλεον ταχεις κανει ολα , και το συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου , ιδιως αν ειναι σπαστικο , μπορει να σου δημιουργησει μεγαλα προβληματα , δλδ ενοχλητικα , μην παει ο νους σου αλλου . Πρεπει να ηρεμησεις οπωσδηποτε ( ξερω , ευκολο στα λογια ) , και να εντοπισεις τις τροφες που σου προκαλουν δυσανεξια . Πραματικα , δεν βλεπω τι αλλο μπορεις να κανεις . Προ 25 ετων , ειχα παθει κατι παρομοιο , εκανα γαστροσκοπηση , κ μου βρηκαν γαστροοισοφαγικη παλινδρομηση κ διαφραγματοκηλη , δλδ με καταδικασαν εφορου ζωης . Μετα απο 5-6 χρονια , μου περασαν ολα , ουτε κηλες , ουτε παλινδρομησεις , αλλα οσο μπλεκεις με γιατρους , ολο κ κατι θα σου βρισκουν . Αδιαφορησα πληρως για την τοτε διαγνωση , κ μεχρι σημερα ειμαι μια χαρα .

----------


## ERIKA

> Οντως , ΕΡΙΚΑ , το ευερεθιστο εντερο ειναι η σπαστικη κολιτιδα . Πλεον ταχεις κανει ολα , και το συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου , ιδιως αν ειναι σπαστικο , μπορει να σου δημιουργησει μεγαλα προβληματα , δλδ ενοχλητικα , μην παει ο νους σου αλλου . Πρεπει να ηρεμησεις οπωσδηποτε ( ξερω , ευκολο στα λογια ) , και να εντοπισεις τις τροφες που σου προκαλουν δυσανεξια . Πραματικα , δεν βλεπω τι αλλο μπορεις να κανεις . Προ 25 ετων , ειχα παθει κατι παρομοιο , εκανα γαστροσκοπηση , κ μου βρηκαν γαστροοισοφαγικη παλινδρομηση κ διαφραγματοκηλη , δλδ με καταδικασαν εφορου ζωης . Μετα απο 5-6 χρονια , μου περασαν ολα , ουτε κηλες , ουτε παλινδρομησεις , αλλα οσο μπλεκεις με γιατρους , ολο κ κατι θα σου βρισκουν . Αδιαφορησα πληρως για την τοτε διαγνωση , κ μεχρι σημερα ειμαι μια χαρα .


η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο ενας γιατρος με στελνει στον αλλο, ο αλλος στον παραλο και παει λεγοντας.ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του και με γεμιζουν χαπια.το κακο ειναι οτι ξεκινοντας απο κει εχω αποκτησει ενα καρο φοβιες.ο γυναικολογος μου εδωσε αντοσυλιπτικα για τη περιπτωση ενδομητριωσης.διαβασα τισ αντενδειξεισ και λενε οτι μπορει να προκαλεσουν καρκινο μαστου.ετοιμαζομαι τωρα για μαστογραφια.ειναι και αυτοι οι λεμφαδενες που τους εχω 3 χρονια τωρα (ειδα στον υπερηχο οτι σε σχεση με τον προηγουμενο μειωθηκαν τουλαχιστον και σε μεγεθος και σε ααριθμο αλλα υπαρχουν).μετα και τη διαγνωση ορι ειχα καντινιαση στο στομα βλεπω τη γλωσσα μου και νομιζω οτι ειναι ασπρη και βεβαια παει το μυαλο μου στο καρκινο.παιδια πραγματικα ειμαι σε κατασταση πανικου

----------


## Macgyver

ERIKA , να μπορουσα να σε σταματησω απ ολη αυτη την περιπετεια , που εσυ εχεις δημιουργησει στον εαυτο σου , αμα καθεσαι κ διαβαζεις τις αντενδειξεις , κ εισαι επιρρεπης στην αρρωστοφοβια , μονο κακο κανεις , η δε καντινιαση , που την εχω λιγο κεγω , ειναι ειτε απο καταχρηση φαρμακων , αλλα το συνηθεστερο , ειναι ψυχοσωματικη , αφου το ξερεις , η χειροτερη ειναι μυκητιαση , πηγα κ εγω στο γιατρο , το 2007 , δεν μου βρηκε τιποτα , μουδωσε αντιμυκητησιακο , δεν περασε , την αγνοοω παντελως ομως , σαν να μην υπαρχει . 
Κοφτους γιατρους , μονο συγχυση σου επιφερουν . Αν δεν σεπεισαν ολα αυτα , δεν θα σε πεισει τιποτα .

----------


## ERIKA

> ERIKA , να μπορουσα να σε σταματησω απ ολη αυτη την περιπετεια , που εσυ εχεις δημιουργησει στον εαυτο σου , αμα καθεσαι κ διαβαζεις τις αντενδειξεις , κ εισαι επιρρεπης στην αρρωστοφοβια , μονο κακο κανεις , η δε καντινιαση , που την εχω λιγο κεγω , ειναι ειτε απο καταχρηση φαρμακων , αλλα το συνηθεστερο , ειναι ψυχοσωματικη , αφου το ξερεις , η χειροτερη ειναι μυκητιαση , πηγα κ εγω στο γιατρο , το 2007 , δεν μου βρηκε τιποτα , μουδωσε αντιμυκητησιακο , δεν περασε , την αγνοοω παντελως ομως , σαν να μην υπαρχει . 
> Κοφτους γιατρους , μονο συγχυση σου επιφερουν . Αν δεν σεπεισαν ολα αυτα , δεν θα σε πεισει τιποτα .


οταν το συζηταω με ανθρωπους σαν κι εσας , η με τη ψυχιατρο μου μου φαινονται ΟΛΑ αυτα πολυ λογικα και οι σκεψεις μου πραγματικα παραλογες.αλλα παιδια οταν γυρναω στο αδειο σπιτι νιωθω οτι ειμαι του θανατα. ουτε το σκυλι δεν εχω διαθεση να βγαλω εξω.και ειμαι μονο 35 χρονων.οχι σχεση, ουτε γνωριμια δεν ειμαι σε θεση να κανω σ'αυτη τη κατασταση.....

----------


## Macgyver

Λογικο ειναι ΕΡΙΚΑ , να μην μπορεις να κανεις κατι , το μυαλο σου εχει μπλοκαρει .

----------


## ERIKA

> Λογικο ειναι ΕΡΙΚΑ , να μην μπορεις να κανεις κατι , το μυαλο σου εχει μπλοκαρει .


Δεν ειναι μονο το μυαλο μου.το σωμα μου θελει να κατεβασει ρολλα και μου φωναζει οτι ειναι αρρωστο.οσο υπαρχει αυτο το μυαλο μου δεν ηρεμει

----------


## hapydays

Ερικα κ γω με 2 κολονοσκοπισεις ειμαι κ 1 γαστροσκοπιση,ευτυχως! Τιποτα δν με πιανει κ μενα!!! Κανενα γιατροσοφι κ κανενα σκευασμα!!! Υπομονη κ παραπονα οτι ποναω κανω! Δν παιρνω τιποτα κ για τιποτα πλεον παρα μονο για τν θυρεοειδη.κ που κ που για το ,ισως, ασθμα! Παρε ενα βιολογικο ελαιολαδο κ πινε 2 κουταλιες της σουπας καθε πρωι, κ μετατενα ποτηρι νερο. Ειναι λιγο μπλιαχ αλλα λιγο καλυτερα μετα απο κανα μηνα θα νιωσεις! Βρεςτενα πιο λαιτ ψυχοσωματικο να ασχοληθεις!!! Με τη ζαλη ισως;;;; Προτιμοτερη απο το εντερο! Εγω βρηκα το αναπνευστικο μου τωρα!!! Πολυ γελιο! Δν εχω αφησει συστημα για συστημα αψαχτο!!!!

----------


## ERIKA

> Ερικα κ γω με 2 κολονοσκοπισεις ειμαι κ 1 γαστροσκοπιση,ευτυχως! Τιποτα δν με πιανει κ μενα!!! Κανενα γιατροσοφι κ κανενα σκευασμα!!! Υπομονη κ παραπονα οτι ποναω κανω! Δν παιρνω τιποτα κ για τιποτα πλεον παρα μονο για τν θυρεοειδη.κ που κ που για το ,ισως, ασθμα! Παρε ενα βιολογικο ελαιολαδο κ πινε 2 κουταλιες της σουπας καθε πρωι, κ μετατενα ποτηρι νερο. Ειναι λιγο μπλιαχ αλλα λιγο καλυτερα μετα απο κανα μηνα θα νιωσεις! Βρεςτενα πιο λαιτ ψυχοσωματικο να ασχοληθεις!!! Με τη ζαλη ισως;;;; Προτιμοτερη απο το εντερο! Εγω βρηκα το αναπνευστικο μου τωρα!!! Πολυ γελιο! Δν εχω αφησει συστημα για συστημα αψαχτο!!!!


χιλιαδες αλλα εχω βρει, αλλα ολα με οδηγουν να καταληγω οτι πεθαινω.

----------


## ERIKA

> Λογικο ειναι ΕΡΙΚΑ , να μην μπορεις να κανεις κατι , το μυαλο σου εχει μπλοκαρει .


συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου.καμια συμβουλη για να ξεμπλοκαρει υπαρχει????

----------


## hapydays

> χιλιαδες αλλα εχω βρει, αλλα ολα με οδηγουν να καταληγω οτι πεθαινω.


αν ειχαμε κατι θα μας ειχαν θαψει τωρα! ελα! δωσε μου κ συ λιγο κουραγιο!!!! θα με κανεις να αρχισω να παραφοβαμαι παλι κ τρομαξα να το περασω!
νομιζεις κ συ οτι εχεις καποια σπανια αρρωστια που οι γιατροι ειναι ανικανοι να τη βρουν ,γιατι δν τη ξερουν η γιατι εισαι η πρωτη που νοσει απο αυτη???
νομιζεις οτι πεφτεις σε ασχετους γιατρους κ ψαχνεις για τους αλλους καλυτερους??? εισαι συνεχως στν αναζητηση συμτωματων της νοσου σου κ απορεις πως μπορει να σε φθειρει κ να μν το δειχνουν οι εξετασεις ή αυτοι οι ασχετοι δν μπορουν να το δουν??? ξερω ξερω....

----------


## hapydays

κ καθε μερα καποια απο αυτες τις ενοχλησεις σε σκοτωνει!!!! κατι απειλει τη ζωη σου!!!
ε λοιπον ΟΧΙ! το μυαλο μας απειλει τη ζωη μας!

----------


## ERIKA

> αν ειχαμε κατι θα μας ειχαν θαψει τωρα! ελα! δωσε μου κ συ λιγο κουραγιο!!!! θα με κανεις να αρχισω να παραφοβαμαι παλι κ τρομαξα να το περασω!
> νομιζεις κ συ οτι εχεις καποια σπανια αρρωστια που οι γιατροι ειναι ανικανοι να τη βρουν ,γιατι δν τη ξερουν η γιατι εισαι η πρωτη που νοσει απο αυτη???
> νομιζεις οτι πεφτεις σε ασχετους γιατρους κ ψαχνεις για τους αλλους καλυτερους??? εισαι συνεχως στν αναζητηση συμτωματων της νοσου σου κ απορεις πως μπορει να σε φθειρει κ να μν το δειχνουν οι εξετασεις ή αυτοι οι ασχετοι δν μπορουν να το δουν??? ξερω ξερω....


ουτε στο μυαλο μου να σουν.ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ετσι......νομιζω οτι εχω κατι που μονο ο Dr House μπορει να βρει....

----------


## ERIKA

> κ καθε μερα καποια απο αυτες τις ενοχλησεις σε σκοτωνει!!!! κατι απειλει τη ζωη σου!!!
> ε λοιπον ΟΧΙ! το μυαλο μας απειλει τη ζωη μας!


Ναι αλλα δεν μπορω να το ξεκολλησω το μυαλο μου, αυτο ειναι το θεμα....

----------


## hapydays

δυσκολο αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο.... εμενα μου περασε η εμονη αλλα οχι η σκεψη, οταν τα συμπτωματα επιμενουν κ με κανου να δυσλειτουργω κ γω φοβαμαι...
Βγαζω λοιπον τις εξετασεις κ τις βλεπω μια μια κ πειθομαι οτι ειναι ολα καλα! τοσοι γιατροι κ τοσες εξετασεις δν γινεται να ειναι λαθος...ολο κ κατι θα εδειχναν! παραλληλα βρες ενα παιχνιδι κ κατσε παιξε για να ξεκουραζεται το μυαλο σου... βγες βολτα κ παιξε θεατρο οτι εισαι καλα κ δεν εχεις τιποτα!δεν πονας! σιγα γιγα θα ξεκουραστεις κ η απειλη δν θα ειναι τοσο μεγαλη...

----------


## hapydays

> ουτε στο μυαλο μου να σουν.ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ετσι......νομιζω οτι εχω κατι που μονο ο Dr House μπορει να βρει....


ποσες φορες τν εχω αναζητησει αυτο τον ανθρωπο.... ???
Τν θελω σπιτι μου! χαχαχαχ

----------


## ERIKA

> δυσκολο αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο.... εμενα μου περασε η εμονη αλλα οχι η σκεψη, οταν τα συμπτωματα επιμενουν κ με κανου να δυσλειτουργω κ γω φοβαμαι...
> Βγαζω λοιπον τις εξετασεις κ τις βλεπω μια μια κ πειθομαι οτι ειναι ολα καλα! τοσοι γιατροι κ τοσες εξετασεις δν γινεται να ειναι λαθος...ολο κ κατι θα εδειχναν! παραλληλα βρες ενα παιχνιδι κ κατσε παιξε για να ξεκουραζεται το μυαλο σου... βγες βολτα κ παιξε θεατρο οτι εισαι καλα κ δεν εχεις τιποτα!δεν πονας! σιγα γιγα θα ξεκουραστεις κ η απειλη δν θα ειναι τοσο μεγαλη...


το εκανα στην αρχη αλλα δεν μπορω να πιεζω τον εαυτο μου να υποκρινεται αλλο......

----------


## ERIKA

> ποσες φορες τν εχω αναζητησει αυτο τον ανθρωπο.... ???
> Τν θελω σπιτι μου! χαχαχαχ


μη το γελας!!!!βγηκα ραντεβου με γιατρο, ε, στη περιπτωση μου μια χρησιμοτητα την εχει.αλλα μολις ξεκινησε να μου λεει περιστατικα απο τη δουλεια του φρικαρα τελειως!!!!οποτε ουτε ο γιατρος στο σπιτι ειναι λυση....

----------


## hapydays

Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις το ποσο σε νιωθω!!!! εγω ειμαι σε φαση οτι κλεινουν οι πνευμονες μου κ ο λαιμος μου, δν θα μπορω να παρω ανασα κ θα παθανω. 
δν φοβαμαι το θανατο ως θανατο(νομιζω) αλλα τν αισθηση της στιγμης κ την αισθηση οτι δν θα μπορω να ανασανω! οι γιατροι με διαβεβαιωσαν οτι αυτο δν προκειτε να συμβει κ ηρεμησα(δευτερη σκεψη παντα υπαρχει)! λες στο γιατρο σου τν φοβο σου, για να σου απαντησει κ να σε ηρεμησει?

----------


## ERIKA

> Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις το ποσο σε νιωθω!!!! εγω ειμαι σε φαση οτι κλεινουν οι πνευμονες μου κ ο λαιμος μου, δν θα μπορω να παρω ανασα κ θα παθανω. 
> δν φοβαμαι το θανατο ως θανατο(νομιζω) αλλα τν αισθηση της στιγμης κ την αισθηση οτι δν θα μπορω να ανασανω! οι γιατροι με διαβεβαιωσαν οτι αυτο δν προκειτε να συμβει κ ηρεμησα(δευτερη σκεψη παντα υπαρχει)! λες στο γιατρο σου τν φοβο σου, για να σου απαντησει κ να σε ηρεμησει?


ναι, τους λεω ολους τους φοβους μου.με καθησυχαζουν αφου εχω κανει οολες τις εξετασεισ που μου μου χουν συστησει και ηρεμω μεχρι να βγω απο το ιατρειο τους.μετα, βεβαια, δεν τους πιστευω και παω και κανω δικες μου εξετασεις.το τελευταιο μου επιτευγμα ηταν που πηγα στο παθολογο μου με ολοσομη μαγνητικη και καρκινικους δεικτεσ (που εννοειτε δεν μου ειχε γραψει).αφου με κοιταξε σαν αλιεν αρχικα μετα μου ειπε οτι κοπελα μου το προβλημα σου ειναι ψυχολογικο και οτι πρεπει να σταματησω αυτο το τουρ στους γιατρους γιατι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να με εκμεταλλευτουν κλπ. κλπ. τα ιδια μου λεει και η γαστρεντερολογος μου και ενας χειρουργος που πηγα να δω (ακροβως γιατι δε ξερω)

----------


## hapydays

> ναι, τους λεω ολους τους φοβους μου.με καθησυχαζουν αφου εχω κανει οολες τις εξετασεισ που μου μου χουν συστησει και ηρεμω μεχρι να βγω απο το ιατρειο τους.μετα, βεβαια, δεν τους πιστευω και παω και κανω δικες μου εξετασεις.το τελευταιο μου επιτευγμα ηταν που πηγα στο παθολογο μου με ολοσομη μαγνητικη και καρκινικους δεικτεσ (που εννοειτε δεν μου ειχε γραψει).αφου με κοιταξε σαν αλιεν αρχικα μετα μου ειπε οτι κοπελα μου το προβλημα σου ειναι ψυχολογικο και οτι πρεπει να σταματησω αυτο το τουρ στους γιατρους γιατι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να με εκμεταλλευτουν κλπ. κλπ. τα ιδια μου λεει και η γαστρεντερολογος μου και ενας χειρουργος που πηγα να δω (ακροβως γιατι δε ξερω)


Ακριβως για το λογο που σου ειπαν!!! να σε εκμεταλευτει καποιος οικονομικα! για μερικους ειμαστε η χαρα τους κ μεις το απολαμβανουμε οτι μας προσεχουν κ μας πιστευουν! ευτυχως επεσες σε ανθρωπους κ οχι σε κομπογιαννιτες!!!

----------


## ERIKA

> Ακριβως για το λογο που σου ειπαν!!! να σε εκμεταλευτει καποιος οικονομικα! για μερικους ειμαστε η χαρα τους κ μεις το απολαμβανουμε οτι μας προσεχουν κ μας πιστευουν! ευτυχως επεσες σε ανθρωπους κ οχι σε κομπογιαννιτες!!!


απο την αλλη μηπως απλα με ξεπετανε?

----------


## hapydays

ειδες? ξερω τι σου λεω!!! ΔΕΝ εχεις κατι για να ασχοληθουν παραπανω!!!! τινα κανουν?
Δεν χαιρεσαι που εισαι υγιης??

----------


## ERIKA

> ειδες? ξερω τι σου λεω!!! ΔΕΝ εχεις κατι για να ασχοληθουν παραπανω!!!! τινα κανουν?
> Δεν χαιρεσαι που εισαι υγιης??


θα χαιρομουν πραγματικα αν αισθανομουν υγιης και αν μπορουσα να κοψω το καπνισμα (το ειχα καταφερει καποιο καιρο αλλα οταν αγχονομαι πολυ μονο αυτο με ηρεμει)

----------


## Macgyver

> συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου.καμια συμβουλη για να ξεμπλοκαρει υπαρχει????



ΕΡΙΚΑ , μονο αν μπορεις να εκλογικευσεις την κατασταση , αλλα δεν μπορω να μπω στην θεση σου , αρα δεν ξερω .
Υπηρξε μια εποχη που θεωρουσα τον υπνο αναγκαιο , σε σημειο που για να κοιμηθω , φοραγα ωτοασπιδες και μασκα υπνου !! και μενω σε ησυχη περιοχη , μουχε γινει εμμονη ομως οτι ' πρεπει'' να κοιμηθω χ ωρες , αν δεν κοιμομουνα αυτες τις ωρες , που αν εχεις κατα νου να κοιμηθεις χ ωρες , ποτε δεν τις κοιμασαι , φαυλος κυκλος δλδ , κοιταγα το ρολοι , κ ελεγα , πω πω , κοιμηθηκα 6 ωρες , λεμε , αρα πρεπει να ειμαι κουρασμενος , κ ημουν κουρασμενος ( αυτοεκπληρουμενη προφητεια ) . Τοτε ημουν αργοσχολος , αργια μητηρ πασης κακιας , κ οταν αρχισα να δουλευω , εφυγε το μυαλο μου απο το ποσοπρεπει να κοιμαμαι , κ δεν ξαναφορεσα ουτε ωτοασπιδες , ουτε τπτ , δεν μενδιεφερε ποσο θα κοιμηθω , απλως ειχα φαει ' κολλημα ' . Δεν ξερω αν βοηθησα , αλλα τωρα το θυμηθηκα ....

----------


## ERIKA

> ΕΡΙΚΑ , μονο αν μπορεις να εκλογικευσεις την κατασταση , αλλα δεν μπορω να μπω στην θεση σου , αρα δεν ξερω .
> Υπηρξε μια εποχη που θεωρουσα τον υπνο αναγκαιο , σε σημειο που για να κοιμηθω , φοραγα ωτοασπιδες και μασκα υπνου !! και μενω σε ησυχη περιοχη , μουχε γινει εμμονη ομως οτι ' πρεπει'' να κοιμηθω χ ωρες , αν δεν κοιμομουνα αυτες τις ωρες , που αν εχεις κατα νου να κοιμηθεις χ ωρες , ποτε δεν τις κοιμασαι , φαυλος κυκλος δλδ , κοιταγα το ρολοι , κ ελεγα , πω πω , κοιμηθηκα 6 ωρες , λεμε , αρα πρεπει να ειμαι κουρασμενος , κ ημουν κουρασμενος ( αυτοεκπληρουμενη προφητεια ) . Τοτε ημουν αργοσχολος , αργια μητηρ πασης κακιας , κ οταν αρχισα να δουλευω , εφυγε το μυαλο μου απο το ποσοπρεπει να κοιμαμαι , κ δεν ξαναφορεσα ουτε ωτοασπιδες , ουτε τπτ , δεν μενδιεφερε ποσο θα κοιμηθω , απλως ειχα φαει ' κολλημα ' . Δεν ξερω αν βοηθησα , αλλα τωρα το θυμηθηκα ....


το ιδιο ακριβως κανω κι εγω αλλα για να ξεχναω (εκτος απο τισ ωτοασπιδες) κοιμαμαι απο τις 10.το κακο ειναι οτι το πρωι ξυπναω απο τις 6-6.30 μεσ στο αγχος (παρολο που εχω χαπακωθει για να κοιμηθω)

----------


## Macgyver

> το ιδιο ακριβως κανω κι εγω αλλα για να ξεχναω (εκτος απο τισ ωτοασπιδες) κοιμαμαι απο τις 10.το κακο ειναι οτι το πρωι ξυπναω απο τις 6-6.30 μεσ στο αγχος (παρολο που εχω χαπακωθει για να κοιμηθω)





ΕΡΙΚΑ , αν κοιμασαι 22.00 , φυσικα και θα ξυπνησεις 06.00 , ποσο πια να κοιμηθεις βρε ? το χαπακωμα διαταρασσει την αλληλουχια του υπνου , που ειναι 1,2 ,3 , REM ( rapid eye movement ) που ειναι κ ο υπνος που πραματικα ξεκουραζει , 1,2 , 3 , rem , 3,2,1 , επαναλαμβανομενα ανα 1 ωρα κ 45 λεπτα , κοφτα τα παλιουπνωτικα ( ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ , ΜΗΝ ΦΑΜΕ ΠΟΙΝΤΣ ) , μονο κακο σου κανουν , θα σου κακοφανει στην αρχη , αλλα μακροπροθεσμα θα βγεις κερδισμενη . ΕΡΙΚΑ , επειδη εχω αρκετες γνωσεις πανω στο θεμα , στειλε μου πμ , μην εχουμε ντραβαλα με την διαχειρηση . Αγγελος .

----------


## ERIKA

> ΕΡΙΚΑ , αν κοιμασαι 22.00 , φυσικα και θα ξυπνησεις 06.00 , ποσο πια να κοιμηθεις βρε ? το χαπακωμα διαταρασσει την αλληλουχια του υπνου , που ειναι 1,2 ,3 , REM ( rapid eye movement ) που ειναι κ ο υπνος που πραματικα ξεκουραζει , 1,2 , 3 , rem , 3,2,1 , επαναλαμβανομενα ανα 1 ωρα κ 45 λεπτα , κοφτα τα παλιουπνωτικα ( ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ , ΜΗΝ ΦΑΜΕ ΠΟΙΝΤΣ ) , μονο κακο σου κανουν , θα σου κακοφανει στην αρχη , αλλα μακροπροθεσμα θα βγεις κερδισμενη . ΕΡΙΚΑ , επειδη εχω αρκετες γνωσεις πανω στο θεμα , στειλε μου πμ , μην εχουμε ντραβαλα με την διαχειρηση . Αγγελος .


ναι μονο που χωρις τα χαπια βλεπω κατι μαρτυρικα ονειρα που δε μ'αφηνουν να κοιμηθω ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.Εννοειτε οτι δεν ειναι μονιμη λυση αυτη (ακομα και η γιατρος μου μου λεει οτι ειναι για πολυ βραχεια χρηση) και οντως πρεπει να βρω αλλους τροπους να το αντιπετοπισω ολο αυτο....

----------


## ERIKA

Θελω να πεθανω

----------


## ERIKA

τιποτα παιδια , δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια.καπου ειδα το παρακατω, πειτε μου τι πιστευετε εσεις ειναι πραγματικη λυση η τσαρλατανισμος???(παρεπιπτο ντως το ραντεβου κοστιζει 250 ευρω-το ραντεβου ΜΟΝΟ)

----------


## Tasos75

> τιποτα παιδια , δεν υπαρχει σωτηρια.καπου ειδα το παρακατω, πειτε μου τι πιστευετε εσεις ειναι πραγματικη λυση η τσαρλατανισμος???(παρεπιπτο ντως το ραντεβου κοστιζει 250 ευρω-το ραντεβου ΜΟΝΟ)
> http://nutrilabs.gr/everethisto-ente...a-katathlipsi/


Μην πετάς τα λεφτάκια σου έτσι, αν σου έχουν πει ότι δεν παίζει κάτι παθολογικό με τα συμπτώματα που έχεις, προσπάθησε να κάνεις κάτι με τα ψυχοσωματικά σου. 
Πήγαινε σε ένα καλό ψυχολόγο, σε ένα ψυχίατρο σε κάποιον τσπ που θα σε βοηθήσει να μετριάσεις το άγχος σου. Τα ψυχοσωματικά κατά περιόδους βγάζουν και καινούργια φασόλια, εκεί που είχες συνηθίσει σε μια δυσπνοια πάρε και ενοχλήσεις στο γαστρεντερικό, πάρε μουδιάσματα, πονοκεφάλους, ζαλάδες, κρυάδες, ταχυπαλμίες, πόνο στα άκρα, αδυναμία, αΰπνία και ένα κάρο άλλα συμπτώματα που μπορούν να σε κάνουν να γυρίζεις όλη μέρα απο γιατρό σε γιατρό και να μη βγάζεις άκρη.

----------


## ERIKA

Εμενα περιφερονατι γυρω απο τη κατω κοιλια.αλλα δεν εχω (ταχυπαλμιες απο το αγχος βεβαια υπαρχουν)ΑΛΛΑ εχουν περασει σχεδον 2 χρονια , εχω παρει του κοσμου τα σκευασματα και αντικαταθλιπτικα, και ηρεμηστικα και παω στις συνεδριες μου.....ρε παιδια δε βοηθαει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. τι κανω λαθος???οσο για τους γιατρους, ασε μη το συζητας.....

----------


## Tasos75

Αν έχεις δοκιμάσει τα πάντα για το γαστρεντερικό σου και δεν βρίσκεις άκρη, δοκίμασε και ομοιοπαθητική, δε χάνεις τίποτα και δε θα σου δώσει επιβαρυντικά φάρμακα για τον οργανισμό σου.

----------


## ERIKA

> Αν έχεις δοκιμάσει τα πάντα για το γαστρεντερικό σου και δεν βρίσκεις άκρη, δοκίμασε και ομοιοπαθητική, δε χάνεις τίποτα και δε θα σου δώσει επιβαρυντικά φάρμακα για τον οργανισμό σου.


ναι μου το προτειναν κι αλοι αλλα το βλεπω λιγο επιφυλακτικα ρε παιδια
τεσπα το τουρ στους γιατρους ξεκινησε σημερα με μια ψυφιακη μαστογραφια (διαβασα καπου οτι στα 35 πρεπει να κανεις τη πρωτη) και το απογευμα εχω ραντεβου με παθολογο για τους λεμφαδενες που εχω πεταξει εδω και δυο χρονια (μειωθηκαν σε μεγεθος αλλα υπαρχουν ανευ εξηγησεως) ξαναλεω οτι δε μπορει ολα μου τα συμπτωματα να ειναι ψυχοσωματικα (οι λεμφαδενες τουλαχιστον αποκλειεται)

----------


## ERIKA

και μεσα σε ολα μου καναν και νυξη απ τη δουλεια οτι παιρνω πολλες αδειες και οτι μπορει να πρεπει να περασω απο επιτροπη.Hellooooo ξερει κανεισ οτι το ευερεθιστο εντερο πιανει ξαφνικα και ειναι ιδιαιτερα επιπονο η μονο εγω?αυτο μου ελειπε να χασω και τη δουλεια μου...εκει παει, τελειωσε καταστραφηκα ενετελως

----------


## kerasi

Ερικα με το γιατρο που εβγαινες τι εγινε? Για προχωρα το....αν ειναι καλο παιδι φυσικα.

----------


## ERIKA

> Ερικα με το γιατρο που εβγαινες τι εγινε? Για προχωρα το....αν ειναι καλο παιδι φυσικα.


εμενα μ'αρεσε πολυ.στο 2ο ραντεβου προχωρησε το θεμα (σεξουαλικα μιλαμε) και φανηκε να του αρεσω κι εγω.μετα πηγε διακοπες (ειναι και οι μερες τετοιες βλεπεις).με ποιασαν οι ανασφαλειες μου και τον ζαλισα λιγο τον ανθρωπο με νην. τηλεφωνα και τετοια.τωρα δειχνει τελειος απαθεια.ισως καλυτερα...εδω δε μπορω να διαχειριστω το σωμα μου, θα διαχειριστω αλλον ανθρωπο?

----------


## kerasi

Eγω πιστευω πρεπει να παρεις γιατρο. Ασε ενα διαστημα και ξαναστειλ' του.

----------


## ERIKA

εγω παλι πιστευω οτι θα τον ζαλισω τοσο πολυ που θα τρεχει και δε θα φτανει......ασε που μαλλον μ'εφτυσε κιολας

----------


## ERIKA

> Eγω πιστευω πρεπει να παρεις γιατρο. Ασε ενα διαστημα και ξαναστειλ' του.


Τωρα τι μου το πες αυτο...λες να ειναι η μοναδικη περιπτωση να ασχοληθουν σοβαρα με το προβλημα μου οι γιατροι?????δηλ. πραγματικα εχω κατι????

----------


## kerasi

Kαταρχην στο λεω για οικονομικους λογους. Αν θα εισαστε μαζι θα κανεις και οικονομια.

----------


## ERIKA

> Kαταρχην στο λεω για οικονομικους λογους. Αν θα εισαστε μαζι θα κανεις και οικονομια.


αστο δε πιανει!χειρουργος - ορθοπεδικος ειναι....δωξα το θεω τα κοκκαλα ειναι καλα.....

----------


## kathy®

Τελικα εμαθες τι ακριβως εχεις;

----------


## ERIKA

> Τελικα εμαθες τι ακριβως εχεις;


οχι, ακομα το ψαχνω

----------


## hapydays

τι εγινε? εχουμε καινουρια συμπτωματα??? τι επαθες???
σε πηρε παλι απο κατω?????

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Μαλλον ο γιατρος πηρε αυτο που ηθελε να παρει..και την εκανε.

----------


## ERIKA

> τι εγινε? εχουμε καινουρια συμπτωματα??? τι επαθες???
> σε πηρε παλι απο κατω?????


χαλια ειμαι.ποναει ολη οι κοιλια μου και την αισθανομαι βαρια λες και ειναι γεματη ενω ειμαι νυστικια.ασε τη διαταση.το κατω μερος της κοιλιας ειναι φουσκομενο και παιδια νδεν ειναι η ιδεα μου 52 κιλα γυμνασμενος ανθρωπος ειμαι, ποτε δεν ειχα κοιλια.

----------


## ERIKA

> Μαλλον ο γιατρος πηρε αυτο που ηθελε να παρει..και την εκανε.


ποιος γιατρος ρεω παιδια που μακαρι να μου ελεγε καποιος εχεισ αυτο, να κανω τι πρεπει να κανω να τελειωνουμε.αυτο να υποφερω σα το χριστο και να μη τελειωνει ποτε δεν αντεχετε.το βραδυ ηθελα να παρω το αυτοκινητο και να πεσω απο κανα γκρεμο.παλια με βοηθουσε κι η δουλεια, ξεχνιωμουν.τωρα μου φαινεται ενα τεραστιο βουνο που πρεπει να ανεβω

----------


## ERIKA

> Μαλλον ο γιατρος πηρε αυτο που ηθελε να παρει..και την εκανε.


σου παραθετω παρακατω την απαντηση του γιατρου σε ΣΜΣ που του εσυειλα τι κανει (εκανα request στο φεις σε ενα φιλο του που ηταν μαζι γιατι ειχε ανεβασει φωτο και ηθελα να τις δω αλλα ηταν μπλοκαρισμενεσ)

σοβαρά τώρα αν θες να τα ξαναπούμε θέλω να μην με ξαναπάρεις τηλέφωνο ούτε SMS στο άσχετο. Θα τα λέμε μόνο με μηνύματα από δω. Επίσης δεν μου άρεσε που έκανες αίτημα φιλίας σε κάποιον γνωστό μου που δεν τον ξέρεις καν. Μην το ξανα κάνεις και ούτε σχόλια και λαηκ (που δεν κάνεις έτσι κι αλλιώς). Αλλιώς θα σταματήσουμε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εμενα περιφερονατι γυρω απο τη κατω κοιλια.αλλα δεν εχω (ταχυπαλμιες απο το αγχος βεβαια υπαρχουν)ΑΛΛΑ εχουν περασει σχεδον 2 χρονια , εχω παρει του κοσμου τα σκευασματα και αντικαταθλιπτικα, και ηρεμηστικα και παω στις συνεδριες μου.....ρε παιδια δε βοηθαει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. τι κανω λαθος???οσο για τους γιατρους, ασε μη το συζητας.....


 μηπως ειναι παρενεργειες απο τα σκευασματα που πηρες?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> σοβαρά τώρα αν θες να τα ξαναπούμε θέλω να μην με ξαναπάρεις τηλέφωνο ούτε SMS στο άσχετο. Θα τα λέμε μόνο με μηνύματα από δω. Επίσης δεν μου άρεσε που έκανες αίτημα φιλίας σε κάποιον γνωστό μου που δεν τον ξέρεις καν. Μην το ξανα κάνεις και ούτε σχόλια και λαηκ (που δεν κάνεις έτσι κι αλλιώς). Αλλιώς θα σταματήσουμε.


αχα δηλαδη δεν αρεσε στην αυτου εξοχοτης που εκανες ετοιμα φιλιας σε καπιον που δε γνωριζεις εγω εχω αλλεργια σε τετιες περιπτωσεις

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> μη το γελας!!!!βγηκα ραντεβου με γιατρο, ε, στη περιπτωση μου μια χρησιμοτητα την εχει.αλλα μολις ξεκινησε να μου λεει περιστατικα απο τη δουλεια του φρικαρα τελειως!!!!οποτε ουτε ο γιατρος στο σπιτι ειναι λυση....


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQPCYwx5nWY

----------


## ERIKA

> αχα δηλαδη δεν αρεσε στην αυτου εξοχοτης που εκανες ετοιμα φιλιας σε καπιον που δε γνωριζεις εγω εχω αλλεργια σε τετιες περιπτωσεις


αλεξανδρε στην αυτου εξοχοτης δεν αρεσε που εκανα αιτημα φιλιας στο φιλο του που ηταν μαζι διακοπες γιατι ηθελα να δω τις φωτο που ανεβαζε.το ποιο κουλο ηταν οτι τον εννοχλουσε που επαιρνα τηλ και εστελνα σμσ.αλλα αυτες τισ μερες ειχα μια επεφυκιτιδα και δε μπορουσα να γραφω στο φεις.αυτος ομως θελει να επικοικωνουμε μονο ετσι αλλιως (θα με κανει νταντα???) δε θα με ξαναδει.δεν εχει σημασια πραγματικα.αφου δε με βλεπω να ζω για πολυ

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

?? Γιατι???

----------


## ERIKA

> ?? Γιατι???


Γιατι το σωμα μου το γνωριζω καλυτερα απο οποιονδηποτε γιατρο κι οτι κι αν μου λενε δε παει καλα.το εντερο τωρα ειναι τιγκα ποναει ολο το κατω μερος της κοιλιας και ενω προσπαθησα να παω στη τουαλετα τιποτα.βαρεθηκα ποια.εβγαλα το σκυλο, περπατουσα και πονουσα.θελουν οι φιλες μου να παμε για μπανιο και δεν αντεχω ουτε στη σκεψη

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Τι σκυλουνι εχεις?

----------


## ERIKA

> αλεξανδρε στην αυτου εξοχοτης δεν αρεσε που εκανα αιτημα φιλιας στο φιλο του που ηταν μαζι διακοπες γιατι ηθελα να δω τις φωτο που ανεβαζε.το ποιο κουλο ηταν οτι τον εννοχλουσε που επαιρνα τηλ και εστελνα σμσ.αλλα αυτες τισ μερες ειχα μια επεφυκιτιδα και δε μπορουσα να γραφω στο φεις.αυτος ομως θελει να επικοικωνουμε μονο ετσι αλλιως (θα με κανει νταντα???) δε θα με ξαναδει.δεν εχει σημασια πραγματικα.αφου δε με βλεπω να ζω για πολυ


και παραθετω και την απαντηση μου στο τυπο για να ελαφρυνουμε τη συζητηση λιγο¨

Οκ.ο λογος που εκανα αιτημα φιλιας ηταν για να δω καμια φωτο σου.σορρυ like δε κανω.θα σ'αφησω να κανεις ησυχα τις διακοπες σου
Τα σμσ δε καταλαβα που σε ενοχλησαν αλλα οκ.σε επαιρνα τηλ μονο γιατι δε μπορουσα να γραψω μερικες φορες με το ματι που περασε τελειως σημερα.και παλι συγνωμη παντως και δε θα ξαναενοχλησω
πραγματικα ομως, μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις το προβλημα με το τηλεφωνο?δεν θες να δει καποιος τα μηνυματα η τις κλεισεις γιατι πρωτη φορα μου το λενε αυτο!!!!καλου - κακου το εσβησα παντως απο τις επαφες μου, ελπιζω να ειναι αρκετα ικανοποιητικο αυτο για σενα....
ωρα, το αλλο θεμα, εγω ΘΕΛΩ να ειμαι μαζι σου, αλλα να ΕΙΜΑΙ μαζι σου.οταν τειθονται τετοιοι κανονες και περιορισμοι και μαλιστα με την απειλη οτι δε θα με ξαναδεις ειναι λιγι περιεργο.αν δε θες να με ξαναδεις οκ, αλλα εγω σου εξηγησα απο την αρχη οτι ειμαι εκδηλωτικος και συναισθηματικος ανθρωπος και αυτα που σου ειπα οτι αισθανομαι για σενα τα εννοουσα.δε λεω ψεματα και αποφευγω να πληγωνω τους ανθρωπους.θα σεβαστω οσα μου ζητησες οχι ομως γιατι με απειλησες αλλα γιατι σε νοιαζομαι πραγματικα και δε θελω να σε εννοχλω με κανενα τροπο.να εισαι παντα καλα

----------


## ERIKA

> Τι σκυλουνι εχεις?


ενα πανεμορφο,πανεξυπνο και αξιολατρευτο τσιουαουα, τη Λιλη μου.δεν θα την αλλαζα με τιποτα και το μονο που με στεναχωρει αμα παθω τιποτα ειναι τι θα γινει αυτο που δε μπορει χωρις εμενα

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Και γω μερικες φορες αυτο σκεφτομουν για τον δικο μου..Αλλα μια χαρα θα ειμαστε μωρε..

----------


## ERIKA

> Και γω μερικες φορες αυτο σκεφτομουν για τον δικο μου..Αλλα μια χαρα θα ειμαστε μωρε..


τι σκυλακι εχεισ?η δικια μου ειναι τελειως κολλημενη μαζι μου παντως.με βλεπει στεναχωρημενη τωρα και σπροχνει το μπαλακι της σιγα-σιγα για να της το πεταξω και να μου φτιαξει το κεφι.ειναι το αγαπημενο μας παιχνιδι

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Καρδουλακι μου!!! Εμενα ειναι ενα τζακ ρασελακι.
Αλλα τα μπαλακια παιχνιδακια κλπ θελει να τα μασουλαει να τα καταστρεφει..!! Ειδικα οτι κανει θορυβο!!

----------


## ERIKA

> Καρδουλακι μου!!! Εμενα ειναι ενα τζακ ρασελακι.
> Αλλα τα μπαλακια παιχνιδακια κλπ θελει να τα μασουλαει να τα καταστρεφει..!! Ειδικα οτι κανει θορυβο!!


να το χαιρεσαι το γλυκουλι σου

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Το χαιρομαι οσο μπορω!!! Ειδικα το βραδυ που ερχεται στο κρεβατι για νανι μαζι!!!! Και καμια φορα βλεπω την μουσουδα του στο μαξιλαρι!!! <3!!

----------


## ERIKA

> Το χαιρομαι οσο μπορω!!! Ειδικα το βραδυ που ερχεται στο κρεβατι για νανι μαζι!!!! Και καμια φορα βλεπω την μουσουδα του στο μαξιλαρι!!! <3!!


τα ιδια κι η δικια μου.η αριστερη πλευρα του κρεβατιου δικη της.φαντασου τωρα 2 κιλα σκυλι να απλονεται στο μαξιλαρο

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Ειδικα οταν καθονται και ανασκελα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!! ΑΓΑΠΑΩ!!!

----------


## ERIKA

> Ειδικα οταν καθονται και ανασκελα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!! ΑΓΑΠΑΩ!!!


ναι ειναι η ιεροτελεστια μας!πρωτα παιζουμε με το μπαλακι, μετα ξαπλωνουμε εκεινη ανασκελα και χαιδευουμε κοιλιτσα μεχρι να κοιμηθει

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Α εγω του δινω και φιλακια και μετα νανι!

----------


## ERIKA

> Α εγω του δινω και φιλακια και μετα νανι!


κι αυτη,στοχευει στωμα αλλα δε την αφηνω

----------


## kathy®

> Γιατι το σωμα μου το γνωριζω καλυτερα απο οποιονδηποτε γιατρο κι οτι κι αν μου λενε δε παει καλα.το εντερο τωρα ειναι τιγκα ποναει ολο το κατω μερος της κοιλιας και ενω προσπαθησα να παω στη τουαλετα τιποτα.βαρεθηκα ποια.εβγαλα το σκυλο, περπατουσα και πονουσα.θελουν οι φιλες μου να παμε για μπανιο και δεν αντεχω ουτε στη σκεψη


Μηπως εχεις καποιο συνδρομο ή σπαστικη κολιτιδα;συνηθως ο τυμπανισμος ειναι συμπτωματα σπαστικης κολιτιδας καθως και ο πονος.παντως να πας σε εναν γαστρεντερολογο στο αγια ολγα εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα εκει καθως δεν την γλιτωσα εγω απο κει.να κανεις κολονοσκοπηση αν δεν εχεις ξανακανει να δεις τι γινεται αν και πιστευω πως ειναι καθαρα νευρικο και το σωμα αντιδραει ετσι σε κσθε αγχωτικη κατασταση.

----------


## ERIKA

> Μηπως εχεις καποιο συνδρομο ή σπαστικη κολιτιδα;συνηθως ο τυμπανισμος ειναι συμπτωματα σπαστικης κολιτιδας καθως και ο πονος.παντως να πας σε εναν γαστρεντερολογο στο αγια ολγα εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα εκει καθως δεν την γλιτωσα εγω απο κει.να κανεις κολονοσκοπηση αν δεν εχεις ξανακανει να δεις τι γινεται αν και πιστευω πως ειναι καθαρα νευρικο και το σωμα αντιδραει ετσι σε κσθε αγχωτικη κατασταση.


κατηυ μου ευχαριστω.ναι εχω κιανει 2 κολονοσκοπησεις και εχω διαγνωστει με συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου.λες να παω και στο αγια ολγα?με εσενα τι εγινε?

----------


## kathy®

> κατηυ μου ευχαριστω.ναι εχω κιανει 2 κολονοσκοπησεις και εχω διαγνωστει με συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου.λες να παω και στο αγια ολγα?με εσενα τι εγινε?


Να πας γιατι ειναι καλη κλινικη!τιποτα απλα περιμενω να δω ποτε θα κανονισω για αφαιρεση!εσυ απλα πρεπει να τρως συγκεκριμενα πραγματα που δεν ερεθιζουν το εντερο.

----------


## ERIKA

> Να πας γιατι ειναι καλη κλινικη!τιποτα απλα περιμενω να δω ποτε θα κανονισω για αφαιρεση!εσυ απλα πρεπει να τρως συγκεκριμενα πραγματα που δεν ερεθιζουν το εντερο.


αν επιτρεπεται τι σου βρηκανε?εμενα στη πρωτη κολονοσκοπηση μου αφαιρεσανε 2 μικρους πολυποδες (υπερπλαστικους-εκανα βιοψια) και 2 μικρα εκκολποματα.οτι και να τρωω ομως με πειραζει.εχω δοκιμασει πολλα πραγματα.αρχικα ειχα δυσκοιλιοτητα τωρα δοιαρεια.τι να κανω δε θξερω.σκεφτομαι και την ομοιοπαθητικη

----------


## kathy®

> αν επιτρεπεται τι σου βρηκανε?εμενα στη πρωτη κολονοσκοπηση μου αφαιρεσανε 2 μικρους πολυποδες (υπερπλαστικους-εκανα βιοψια) και 2 μικρα εκκολποματα.οτι και να τρωω ομως με πειραζει.εχω δοκιμασει πολλα πραγματα.αρχικα ειχα δυσκοιλιοτητα τωρα δοιαρεια.τι να κανω δε θξερω.σκεφτομαι και την ομοιοπαθητικη


Μου βρηκαν 40+ πολυποδες στο στομαχι......και ειμαι 36 χρονων....;υτο να σκεφτεις μονο!!πρεπει να κανω κολονοσκοπηση κιολας για να δουν μηπως εχω το συνδρομο που μου ειπαν οι γιατροι που σχετιζεται με θρομβοφιλια.

----------


## ERIKA

> Μου βρηκαν 40+ πολυποδες στο στομαχι......και ειμαι 36 χρονων....;υτο να σκεφτεις μονο!!πρεπει να κανω κολονοσκοπηση κιολας για να δουν μηπως εχω το συνδρομο που μου ειπαν οι γιατροι που σχετιζεται με θρομβοφιλια.


στη γαστροσκοπισεις ευτυχως δεν βρηκαν κατι αξιο λογου....πως κλεινεισ ραντεβου εκει?κι εγω 35 ειμαι

----------


## kathy®

> στη γαστροσκοπισεις ευτυχως δεν βρηκαν κατι αξιο λογου....πως κλεινεισ ραντεβου εκει?κι εγω 35 ειμαι


Παιρνεις τηλ και κλεινεις ραντεβου για γαστρεντερολογο,απλα εγω μενω βορεια ελλαδα και ανεβοκατεβαινω τοσους μηνες.εχεις παιδακια ερικα;

----------


## ERIKA

> Παιρνεις τηλ και κλεινεις ραντεβου για γαστρεντερολογο,απλα εγω μενω βορεια ελλαδα και ανεβοκατεβαινω τοσους μηνες.εχεις παιδακια ερικα;


οχι,εσυ εχεις?τι συμπτωματα ειχες και παλι αν επιτρεπεται....

----------


## kathy®

> οχι,εσυ εχεις?τι συμπτωματα ειχες και παλι αν επιτρεπεται....


Εχω τρια παιδια δυο αγορια και ενα κοριτσι.ειχα πονους στο στομαχι σαν δυσπεψια ενα πραγμα.επι πεντε μερες πονουσα ακομα και με νερο με ενοχλουσε.ειπαν αρχικα οτι θα ειναι ελκος δωδεκαδαχτυλου στα επειγοντα,το ιδιο και ο ιδιωτης γαστρεντερολογος,αλλα μετα απο ενα μηνα κι ενω εβλεπα οτι δεν καλυτερευα ζητησα να κανω η ιδια γαστροσκοπησηνα δω ακριβως τι εχω...κι ετσι παθαμε ομαδικο σοκ χαχαχαχα.

----------


## ERIKA

> Εχω τρια παιδια δυο αγορια και ενα κοριτσι.ειχα πονους στο στομαχι σαν δυσπεψια ενα πραγμα.επι πεντε μερες πονουσα ακομα και με νερο με ενοχλουσε.ειπαν αρχικα οτι θα ειναι ελκος δωδεκαδαχτυλου στα επειγοντα,το ιδιο και ο ιδιωτης γαστρεντερολογος,αλλα μετα απο ενα μηνα κι ενω εβλεπα οτι δεν καλυτερευα ζητησα να κανω η ιδια γαστροσκοπησηνα δω ακριβως τι εχω...κι ετσι παθαμε ομαδικο σοκ χαχαχαχα.


καταρχας να χαιρεσαι τα παιδακια σου.κατα δευτερο ειδες που εχω τα δικια μου να μην εμπιστευομαι τους γιατρους?ελπιζω μονο οι εξετασεις που εχω κανει να ειναι ακριβεις....και σε γαστρεντερολογους που πηγα σε νοσοκομειο παντως (αττικο, αρετειο κλπ) μολις ειδαν κολοσκοπησεις, γαστροσκοπησεις και αξονικη με διωξαν κακην κακος.αλλα 3 χρονια τωρα δε περναει

----------


## kathy®

> καταρχας να χαιρεσαι τα παιδακια σου.κατα δευτερο ειδες που εχω τα δικια μου να μην εμπιστευομαι τους γιατρους?ελπιζω μονο οι εξετασεις που εχω κανει να ειναι ακριβεις....και σε γαστρεντερολογους που πηγα σε νοσοκομειο παντως (αττικο, αρετειο κλπ) μολις ειδαν κολοσκοπησεις, γαστροσκοπησεις και αξονικη με διωξαν κακην κακος.αλλα 3 χρονια τωρα δε περναει


Σε ευχαριστω να σαι καλα και σε σενα ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.Εφοσον ξερεις οτι εχεις συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου και δεν βρεθηκε κατι αλλο αυτο θα το εχειςγια παντα και αν τρως αυτα που πρεπει και πανω απο ολα να μην αγχωνεσαι ολα καλα θα πανε.το αγχος γενικα επιδεινωνει οτιδηποτε εχουμε.πχ αν εγω αγχωθω,συσπαται το στομαχι και πονανε φρικταοι πολυποδεςμεχρι που ματωνουν.γθα αυτο σου λεω πηγαινε αγια ολγα και θα βρεις την υγεια σου!!σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα και πανω απο ολα ηρεμια.οτιδηποτε θες εδω ειμαι!!  :Smile:

----------


## ERIKA

> Σε ευχαριστω να σαι καλα και σε σενα ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.Εφοσον ξερεις οτι εχεις συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου και δεν βρεθηκε κατι αλλο αυτο θα το εχειςγια παντα και αν τρως αυτα που πρεπει και πανω απο ολα να μην αγχωνεσαι ολα καλα θα πανε.το αγχος γενικα επιδεινωνει οτιδηποτε εχουμε.πχ αν εγω αγχωθω,συσπαται το στομαχι και πονανε φρικταοι πολυποδεςμεχρι που ματωνουν.γθα αυτο σου λεω πηγαινε αγια ολγα και θα βρεις την υγεια σου!!σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα και πανω απο ολα ηρεμια.οτιδηποτε θες εδω ειμαι!!


ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## kathy®

> ευχαριστω πολυ


Αν θες να μιλαμε και στο φεισμπουκ ευχαριστως,θα δεις τι τρελλα κουβαλαω κοινως.χαχαχα

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Τελεια θελω!! :P

----------


## ERIKA

> Αν θες να μιλαμε και στο φεισμπουκ ευχαριστως,θα δεις τι τρελλα κουβαλαω κοινως.χαχαχα


αααα, ωραια!στειλε μου μην για να σου κανω αιτημα

----------


## kathy®

Μολις φτασω τα 50 μηνυματα θα στειλω μηνυμα γιατι προς το παρον δεν με αφηνει  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ERIKA

> Μολις φτασω τα 50 μηνυματα θα στειλω μηνυμα γιατι προς το παρον δεν με αφηνει


να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο? στο νοσοκομειο σε κρατανε μεσα?γιατι εχω και το προβλημα της δουλειας....

----------


## kathy®

> να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο? στο νοσοκομειο σε κρατανε μεσα?γιατι εχω και το προβλημα της δουλειας....


Οχι ουτε καν!!!σου κανουν την εξεταση και μετα απο λιγο φευγεις με συνοδο.

----------


## ERIKA

> Οχι ουτε καν!!!σου κανουν την εξεταση και μετα απο λιγο φευγεις με συνοδο.


για τη γαστροσκοπηση λες... ναι το ξερω (2 εχω κανει) αλλα με τη κολονοσκοπηση παλλον πρεπει να μεινεις μεσα....

----------


## kathy®

> για τη γαστροσκοπηση λες... ναι το ξερω (2 εχω κανει) αλλα με τη κολονοσκοπηση παλλον πρεπει να μεινεις μεσα....


Οχι βρε,οσοι εκαναν κολονοσκοπηση εφευγαν την ιδια μερα,μετα απο μια ωρα.

----------


## ERIKA

> Οχι βρε,οσοι εκαναν κολονοσκοπηση εφευγαν την ιδια μερα,μετα απο μια ωρα.


θα το ψαξω....ευχαριστω!

----------


## kathy®

> θα το ψαξω....ευχαριστω!


Παρακαλω,να σαι καλα!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μολις φτασω τα 50 μηνυματα θα στειλω μηνυμα γιατι προς το παρον δεν με αφηνει


 κοντευεις για απαντα μου χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## kathy®

> κοντευεις για απαντα μου χαχαχαχαχα


Τρολαρισμα χαχαχα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχεις βαλει μοτερακι στο πληκτρολογιο δεν υπαρχει αλλη εξηγιση

----------


## kathy®

> εχεις βαλει μοτερακι στο πληκτρολογιο δεν υπαρχει αλλη εξηγιση


Απλα γραφω γρηγορα,ειμαι εκπαιδευμενη  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

α σα κ μενα δηλαδη το πιστευεις οτι γραφω συνεχεια μυνηματα στο κινητο χωρις να βλεπω τι κουμπια παταω? εχω γραψει τοσα πολα μυνηματα που πανε τα δαχτυλα μου αυτοματα

----------


## kathy®

> α σα κ μενα δηλαδη το πιστευεις οτι γραφω συνεχεια μυνηματα στο κινητο χωρις να βλεπω τι κουμπια παταω? εχω γραψει τοσα πολα μυνηματα που πανε τα δαχτυλα μου αυτοματα


Οπως λεω παντα αυτο ειναι χαρισμα χαχαχα.στο φεισμπουκ μιλαω σε μηνυματα ενω παραλληλα βαζω φωτος,τραγουδια,απορω κι εγω!!!

----------


## ERIKA

> Απλα γραφω γρηγορα,ειμαι εκπαιδευμενη


βρε καθυ μου προσπαθησα να σου στειλω μην με το δικο μου face αλλα ειναι μπλοκαρισμενα....

----------


## ERIKA

το βραδυ παλι τα ιδια.εντερο στα κλαρια.τωρα το πρωι δυσκοιλιοτητα.βαρεθηκα πια.....

----------


## ERIKA

πραγματικα σκεφτομαι να κανω λαπαροσκοπηση να δω τι γινεται εκει κατω γιατι πονανε και οι οωθηκες (παρολο που στον υπερηχο φαινονται μια χαρα)

----------


## hapydays

αν ειχες κατι τοσα χρονια δν θα μας μιλουσες τωρα!!! κοιταξες κ το λεπτο εντερο φανταζομαι με τη μαγνητικη! τι νομιζεις οτι θα μπορουσες να εχεις?

----------


## ERIKA

> αν ειχες κατι τοσα χρονια δν θα μας μιλουσες τωρα!!! κοιταξες κ το λεπτο εντερο φανταζομαι με τη μαγνητικη! τι νομιζεις οτι θα μπορουσες να εχεις?


τι να σου πω...η μαγνητικη ελεγε απλα οτι τα σπλαχνα εχουν φυσιολογικη εικονα.μετα εγραφε για το παγκρεας, σπληνα, νεφρους , συκωτι και πνευμονες.ο γιατρος ειναι τωρα διακοπες για να ζητησω περισσοτερες διευκρινησεις

----------


## ERIKA

> αν ειχες κατι τοσα χρονια δν θα μας μιλουσες τωρα!!! κοιταξες κ το λεπτο εντερο φανταζομαι με τη μαγνητικη! τι νομιζεις οτι θα μπορουσες να εχεις?


εκανα και καρκινικους δεικτες δεν εδειξαν κατι αλλα εγω ποναω και μπορει να ειναι χιλιαδες πραγματα αυτο

----------


## hapydays

εχω εντερο κ σταμαχι απο το 2008 (τι ΔΕΝ εχω να μου πεις?) οι κολικοι εντερου ειναι δυσκολο πραγμα το ξερεις κ το ζεις!!! πιο πολυ φοβασαι η πονας??? αντικειμενικη απαντηση θελω!!!αν ησουν ο πιο ευτυχισμενος ανθρωπος στη γη ,θα σε ενοχλουσε τοσο αυτος ο πονος????... η ο φοβος σου τον μεγιστοποιει???

----------


## ERIKA

> εχω εντερο κ σταμαχι απο το 2008 (τι ΔΕΝ εχω να μου πεις?) οι κολικοι εντερου ειναι δυσκολο πραγμα το ξερεις κ το ζεις!!! πιο πολυ φοβασαι η πονας??? αντικειμενικη απαντηση θελω!!!αν ησουν ο πιο ευτυχισμενος ανθρωπος στη γη ,θα σε ενοχλουσε τοσο αυτος ο πονος????... η ο φοβος σου τον μεγιστοποιει???


ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ, παρα πολυ και δε θελω να ζω ετσι.δε ξερω αν ο φοβος το μεγιστοποιει αλλα με τοσα ψυχοφαρμακα δε θα πρεπε να χω βελτιωση?ο πονος ειναι ανεκτος αλλα ενοχλητικος και συνεχης.Ναι, αν μου περναγε αυτο θα ημουν ο ιο ευτυχισμενος ανθρωπος στη γη.παλια μου φταιγαν ολα αλλα ημουν καλα.τωρα που δεν ημουν εμαθα να το εκτιμω αυτο το συναισθημα και δε θελω τιποτα αλλο

----------


## kathy®

> ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ, παρα πολυ και δε θελω να ζω ετσι.δε ξερω αν ο φοβος το μεγιστοποιει αλλα με τοσα ψυχοφαρμακα δε θα πρεπε να χω βελτιωση?ο πονος ειναι ανεκτος αλλα ενοχλητικος και συνεχης.Ναι, αν μου περναγε αυτο θα ημουν ο ιο ευτυχισμενος ανθρωπος στη γη.παλια μου φταιγαν ολα αλλα ημουν καλα.τωρα που δεν ημουν εμαθα να το εκτιμω αυτο το συναισθημα και δε θελω τιποτα αλλο


Σου εστειλα μηνυμα για φεισμπουκ.κανε υπομονη οσον αφορα τωρα το θεμα σου μετα τον 15γουστο να δεις τι θα κανεις.εγω θα παω αγια ολγα ξανα αρχες του μηνα,οτι θες πες μου.

----------


## ERIKA

Καλημερα σε ολους!δε ξεκινησε πολυ καλα για μενα.χθες ανακαλυψα οτι δεν εχει ελεγθει το λεπτο εντερο αλλα μονο το παχυ.ΩΡΑΙΑ.Αλλος ενας λογος να ανυσηχω.πηρα τη γαστρεντερολογο μου και μου ειπε οτι χρειαζονται αλλες εξετασεις για αυτο και οτι θα φαινοταν στην αξονικη που εχω κανει.ρε παιδια 4 γαστρεντερολογους εχω επισευθει ουτε ενας δεν μου ειπε να κανω?αφου εχω συμπτωματα που μοιαζουν με παθησεις του λεπτου εντερου.τωρα ανυσηχω για πιθανη ενδομητριωση και για ειλεο,νοισο τοθ κροην κλπ.....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

νομιζω οτι εξετασεις εκανες ξανακανες κ ξανακανες κλπκλπκλπ νομιζω οτι θα τα καλυτερα να κλεισεις αυτο το κασετοφωνο κ να πεταξεις τη κασετα απο το παραθυρο... δε σου κανει καλο αντιθετα ταλαιπωρισαι χωρις λογο.

----------


## Peach

Ερικα, και εγω τους τελευταιους δυο μηνες εχω ζαλαδες μουδιασματα, δεν μπορω να φαω και να κοιμηθω, μεχρι πριν ημουν ο πιο χαρουμενος ανθρωπος στη γη, μεχρι που επαθα την κριση αγχους. Ολα αυτα ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο μασ, και εγω νομιζα πως εχω ΣΚΠ, καρκινο στον εγκεφαλο, διαβητη, λευχαιμια, και πολλα αλλα. Εκανα μαγνητικη δεν εδειξε τιποτα, εκανα εξετασεις αιματος παλι τιποτα.Το ξερο μας το κεφαλι που εχει κολλησει εκει φταιει. Εγω θα σου ελεγα να επενδυσεις πιο πολυ στην ψυχοθεραπεια και στο να καταλαβεις τι σου φταιει και νιωθεις ετσι, παρα να τρεχεις στους γιατρους για μια διαγνωση που δε 8α ερθει ποτε, γιατι απλα δεν εχεις τιποτα!Και στο λεω εγω που βρισκομαι στην ιδια κατάσταση.

----------


## ERIKA

> Ερικα, και εγω τους τελευταιους δυο μηνες εχω ζαλαδες μουδιασματα, δεν μπορω να φαω και να κοιμηθω, μεχρι πριν ημουν ο πιο χαρουμενος ανθρωπος στη γη, μεχρι που επαθα την κριση αγχους. Ολα αυτα ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο μασ, και εγω νομιζα πως εχω ΣΚΠ, καρκινο στον εγκεφαλο, διαβητη, λευχαιμια, και πολλα αλλα. Εκανα μαγνητικη δεν εδειξε τιποτα, εκανα εξετασεις αιματος παλι τιποτα.Το ξερο μας το κεφαλι που εχει κολλησει εκει φταιει. Εγω θα σου ελεγα να επενδυσεις πιο πολυ στην ψυχοθεραπεια και στο να καταλαβεις τι σου φταιει και νιωθεις ετσι, παρα να τρεχεις στους γιατρους για μια διαγνωση που δε 8α ερθει ποτε, γιατι απλα δεν εχεις τιποτα!Και στο λεω εγω που βρισκομαι στην ιδια κατάσταση.


ναι , ωραια τα λεσ αλλα μολις πηρα τις εξετασεις της μαστογραφιας (ετσι την εκανα τυπικα γιατι λενε οτι στα 35 πρεπει να κανεις τη πρωτη ψηφιακη) διαγνωση? πΥΚΝΟΙ ΜΑΣΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΣΠΑΡΤΕς ΜΕΓΕΘΟΥς ΟΖΩΔΕΙς ΣΚΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ 2 ΜΑΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΙΝΩΔΟΥΣ ΙΣΤΟΥ ΩΣ ΕΠΙ ΙΝΟΚΥΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΑΣΤΩΝ.ΣΥΝΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΥΠΕΡΗΧΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ. Ο γυναικολογος μου λειπει αλλα ολο αυτο καλο δεν ακουγεται.αλλος ενας λογος να ανυσηχω.σκεφτομαι ηδη τη μαστεκτομη

----------


## ERIKA

αρα!η απο εντερο θα παω η απο μαστο η απο οτι να ναι.....αρα σε τι να ελπιζω?αυτο που σκεφτομαι μονο ειναι οι επιπωνες διαδικασιες (εγχειρησεις, χημειοθεραπειες και δε συμαζευεται)....δε θελω τιποτα.απλα να μη ποναω και να φυγω ησυχα

----------


## kathy®

> αρα!η απο εντερο θα παω η απο μαστο η απο οτι να ναι.....αρα σε τι να ελπιζω?αυτο που σκεφτομαι μονο ειναι οι επιπωνες διαδικασιες (εγχειρησεις, χημειοθεραπειες και δε συμαζευεται)....δε θελω τιποτα.απλα να μη ποναω και να φυγω ησυχα


Μην γινεσαι ηττοπαθης.οι μαστοι κατα κυριο λογο εχουν παντα καποια οζακια χωριςνα σημαινει κατι κακο.ειναι λογω ορμονικων διαταραχων και τιποτε περισσοτερο.κανεις μαστοψηλαφιση γενικοτερα;εγω ειχα κανει πριν χρονια υπερηχο μαστου διοτι εβγαζα ενα υποκιτρινο υγρο απο την μια θηλη και τελικα ηταν απλα διαταραχη ορμονικη καθως το ιδιο εβγαλε η κυτταρολογικη και η υπερηχογραφικη εξεταση κι εχω και κληρονομικοτητα καρκινου μαστου απο την θεια μου.φετος θα επρεπε να κσνω πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου μαστογραφια αλλα αν δεν σταματησω να παραγω γαλα επι δυο χρονια τωρα δεν γινεται να κανω οποτε λεω αμην να σταματησω.

----------


## ERIKA

> Μην γινεσαι ηττοπαθης.οι μαστοι κατα κυριο λογο εχουν παντα καποια οζακια χωριςνα σημαινει κατι κακο.ειναι λογω ορμονικων διαταραχων και τιποτε περισσοτερο.κανεις μαστοψηλαφιση γενικοτερα;εγω ειχα κανει πριν χρονια υπερηχο μαστου διοτι εβγαζα ενα υποκιτρινο υγρο απο την μια θηλη και τελικα ηταν απλα διαταραχη ορμονικη καθως το ιδιο εβγαλε η κυτταρολογικη και η υπερηχογραφικη εξεταση κι εχω και κληρονομικοτητα καρκινου μαστου απο την θεια μου.φετος θα επρεπε να κσνω πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου μαστογραφια αλλα αν δεν σταματησω να παραγω γαλα επι δυο χρονια τωρα δεν γινεται να κανω οποτε λεω αμην να σταματησω.


βρε καθυ μου παντα αισιοδοξη!!!σε θαυμαζω γι αυτο.το εδειξα στη μαμα μου τωρα και με κατσαδιασε οτι τρεχω στους γιατρους παλι.εγω τωρα πρεπει να κανω και υπερηχο για να δουν αν οι οζοι ειναι συμπαγεισ η οχι ...αλλα τρεχαματα απο κει

----------


## kathy®

> βρε καθυ μου παντα αισιοδοξη!!!σε θαυμαζω γι αυτο.το εδειξα στη μαμα μου τωρα και με κατσαδιασε οτι τρεχω στους γιατρους παλι.εγω τωρα πρεπει να κανω και υπερηχο για να δουν αν οι οζοι ειναι συμπαγεισ η οχι ...αλλα τρεχαματα απο κει


Οτιδηποτε κι αν εμφανιζεται μπροστα σου να εισαι χαμογελαστη....καντο....δεν βλεπεις εμενα ρε συ στο φεισμπουκ τρελλα;εκει μεσα ολοι κανουν ψυχοθεραπεια μαζι μου κυριολεκτικα χαχαχα.μην το γελας σε ενα μηνα απο τωρα θα αλλαξεις...στο εγγυωμαι!!

----------


## ERIKA

καλημερα κι οποιος αντεξει

----------


## ERIKA

χρονια πολλα σε ολους για τη γιορτη της μεγαλοχαρης.ειθε να μας δινει σωματικη και ψυχικη υγεια σε ολους

----------


## ERIKA

ωραια!!!ολος ο κοσμος χαιρεται κι εγω ποναω και επιπλεον ξαναπαρουσιστηκε η candida στο στομα.ουτε μηνας δε περασε απο την αγωγη....

----------


## stellagr

εγω σε καταλαβαινω εχω στοματιτιδα 8 μηνες και ολες οι εξετασεις αρνητικες
μεχρι καρκινο νομιζα πως εχω
τελικα νομιζω πως ειναι ψυχοσωματικο κι αυτο ,ειχα και candida και σπαστικη κολλητιδα,με τα ψυχοφαρμακα εφυγε

----------


## ERIKA

> εγω σε καταλαβαινω εχω στοματιτιδα 8 μηνες και ολες οι εξετασεις αρνητικες
> μεχρι καρκινο νομιζα πως εχω
> τελικα νομιζω πως ειναι ψυχοσωματικο κι αυτο ,ειχα και candida και σπαστικη κολλητιδα,με τα ψυχοφαρμακα εφυγε


σε μενα ουτε αυτα δυστυχως....

----------


## stellagr

χρειαζετε αντιψυχωτικα για να μην σωματοποιεις

----------


## ERIKA

> χρειαζετε αντιψυχωτικα για να μην σωματοποιεις


1.5 χρονο παιρνω αλλα αντι να μειωνονται τα ψυχοσωματικα, πλυθαινουνε....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> χαχαχα... θα κανω μπουμ κ θα δεισ .χοχοχοχοχο
> 
> υ.γ. σ εχω στειλει π.μ.


 μ αρεσε που μου λεγες καποτε να κοψω τα πμ καλα σε ασχετο νομιζες οτι απευθυνοσουν? εγω εχω ματια κ στη πλατη ακομα

----------


## ERIKA

καλα παιδια με εχουν πιασει οοοολα παλι.εντερο, στωματιτιδα, πονος στο στηθος....ειναι ολη η οικογενεια εδω ωα γιορτασουμε το μπαμπα κι εγω ξαπλωμενη στο κρεββατι.Α!εκανα κι εμετο και δε μπορω να φαω τιποτα.γιατι να ειμαι τοσο χαλια.κουραστηκα πια

----------


## ERIKA

Λοιπον.απο χθες στωματιτιδα και τρελος βηχας.πηρα ενα αντιμυκιτισιακο εναιωρημα που μου ειχε δωσει ο γιατρος μου τον προηγουμενο μηνα και μου φαινεται οτι ο μυκητας στο στωμα υποχωρησε αλλα φοβαμαι οτι εχει περασει στους πνευμονες.εντερο ποναει και αριστερα και δεξια.φοβαμαι να το πω στους γονεις μου γιατι θα μου φωναξουν παλι.η ψυχιατρος μου θα μου πει να παρω στεντον αλλα εχω παρει ηδη ενα σημερα.....δε ξερω τι να κανω πια.πιστευω οτι ο οργανισμος μου κλεινει σιγα-σιγα και δε ξερω πια που αλλου να απευθυνθω

----------


## ERIKA

ολοι μου λενε να μην ασχολουμαι με γιατρους και αρρωστιες, οτι εχω αποξενοθει απο ολους και οτι ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μου.αλλα εδω για μια προληπτικη εξεταση παω και ολο και κατι βρισκουν και να σου επανεξετασεις και παλι στο γιατρο και συνεχεια αυτος ο κυκλος.ολοι μου λενε οτι ειναι ψυχοσωματικα.αν ειναι ετσι, τοτε μπορουν να γινουν πολυ πολυ σοβαρα.κι εγω αφου παιρνω την αγωγη μου κανονικα και κανω τη ψυχαναληση μου συστηματικα και δε βλεπω αποτελεσμα τι κανω λαθος???ποναω, δε μπορω να ζησω φυσιολογικα, καποιος ασ βοηθησει

----------


## stellagr

σε ενδοκρινολογο πηγες? γιατι κι εμενα ο ψυχιατρος μου ειπε επειδη δεν με πιανουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα να κανω ορμονικη ,η οποια να ξερεις φερνει και στοματιτιδες

----------


## ERIKA

> σε ενδοκρινολογο πηγες? γιατι κι εμενα ο ψυχιατρος μου ειπε επειδη δεν με πιανουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα να κανω ορμονικη ,η οποια να ξερεις φερνει και στοματιτιδες


ναι στελλα μου και εχω 2 μικρους οζους.οι ορμονικες και του θυροειδους ομως και οι γυναικολογικες ειναι φυσιολογικες γι'αυτο και η ενδικρινολογος δε μου δωσε τιποτα απλα συνεστησε επανελεγχο σε εξαμηνο.τωρα η στοματιτιδα μου οφειλεται σε candida (μυκητα) ο παθολογος ομως δεν μου ειπε οτι σχετιζεται με το θυροειδη....

----------


## Apostolo

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας και ευχαριστω το site ,οθτοσωστε να μπορεσω να μιλησω και να ζητησω βοηθεια για το προβλημα μου... Ζητω συγνωμη διωτι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που κανω κατι τετιο και ησως να εχω τοποθετηση και λαθος την εισαγωγη μου στο φορουμ.. εαν το εχω κανει παρακαλω κατατοπηστε με να το κανω σωστα.. περιμμενω απαντηση πριν προχωρησω στην αναπτηξη του προβληματοσ μου... σας ευχαριστω , με εκτημηση.. Αποστολος

----------


## ERIKA

Καλημερα σας.λοιπον.παρολο που εκοψα το καπνισμα εδω και μια εβδομαδα ακομα χαλια.το εντερο στα κλαρια και νομιζω οτι πονανε και οι σαλπιγγες μου.δε ξερω τι μου συμβαινει πια.η γιατρος μου μειωσε τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και απο 2 μου δινει 1 στεντον τη μερα.τα βραδια ομως κοιμαμαι χαλια (εφιαλτεσ , ανησυχια κλπ) και το πρωι ξυπναω ακομα πιο χαλια.μετα ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα.ξερετε αν τα στεντον φερνουν τετοιες παρενεργειες.απο αντικαταθλιπτικα παιρνω τωρα εφεξορ των 37 μλ (με σκοπο να το κοψω σταδιακα οπως και το στεντον)

----------

